# Mathews Halon! Thoughts?



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Which one shoots 353 at 30" 70# 350?


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Pretty sure the 5


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

The 5" BH is the 353 bow. 6" is something like 345 and 7" is 335.

I like the look of the new riser. I liked the waffle too, but this looks good. Curious to see how the new flatback grip will feel. Need to go shoot one to see how it feels drawing and on the shot. I'm sure it'll be smooth and quiet. That Stone color sure looks good


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

no thx.. I'll keep my Chill for now


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Is this all Mathews is offering for 16?? If so one of the lamest releases of 16. 30 inch is of no interest what so ever. I wish more people would spend some true time with bows a little longer in length and realize the benefits.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

looking forward to shooting the 7.
a couple inches too short ata is my first thought.
may not matter with the large cam(better string angle?)


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

first hater has arrived I see

get a life:set1_rolf2:


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't believe they would only offer this bow in 30 ata after the success of the no cam and chill r. 30 has its market but there are just as many who prefer to shoot a bow that isn't children's size. The new no cam is also 30 inches and it doesn't seem like anything at all was changed with it besides riser and ata length. Pretty disappointed


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I bet they shoot awesome , I was really surprised that there is no new soloccam bow . I thought the would build one on the htr platform . Looks like mr McPherson is now sticking with split limbs ,and 2 cam bows !


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweet looking bows...probably not in the market, but I like the Halon and the new HTX both...


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

got one more bow to release at ATA i believe. from the pre-release rumors, that one should be a 33"ata.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

wvarcheryslayer said:


> Pretty sure the 5


The 5 come in a 30" DL? Not seeing it


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

My thoughts? *** is mathews doing not even introducing a solocam bow?they made some. No cams and dual cams with no real advancements or improvements over anything else already on the market, I guess I miss the old days of mathews introducing a sweet solocam bow geared towards hunters and the hunting crowds.i don't even know what they are trying to do with these new bows.I need a 7 inch brace anyway and a solocam is what I prefer from mathews.looks like a new elite for me this time around.

I sure hope mathews goes back to their roots next year and releases a sweet solocam now geared for hunters.none of these releases would temp me to drop that kind of money ,Lol


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

trucker3573 said:


> Is this all Mathews is offering for 16?? If so one of the lamest releases of 16. 30 inch is of no interest what so ever. I wish more people would spend some true time with bows a little longer in length and realize the benefits.


I wish more people would spend some true time trying other things and realize that one size does not fit all...


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

The riser on the 7 is almost completely straight which would be really nice! I like the looks of them. Honestly I would like to shoot all four new bows.


----------



## Godfather3696 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm very disappointed that they didn't spin off the nocam bow more. Also don't like that they went away from the waffle riser. It just doesn't look like a Mathews anymore without the waffles. I liked the look.
I wanted to see a 34-35" no cam with a stiffer riser design.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The riser cutouts look a lot more like the Mathews of old, way before the waffle pattern. Think LX, switchback,DXT and the like.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Everyone made fun of the waffle design and now we have people complaining that they did away with it. Both cutout designs look good IMO.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Godfather3696 said:


> I'm very disappointed that they didn't spin off the nocam bow more. .


They did. The HTX is the new riser design with the "No Cam technology" on it.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/2015/11/16/mathews-introduces-hard-hitting-2016-halon/


----------



## Godfather3696 (Feb 11, 2013)

cschwanz said:


> They did. The HTX is the new riser design with the "No Cam technology" on it.


Yes I'm aware of that. I was hoping for an entire line of nocam bows like they just did with the halon.


----------



## tmf (Apr 6, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> Is this all Mathews is offering for 16?? If so one of the lamest releases of 16. 30 inch is of no interest what so ever. I wish more people would spend some true time with bows a little longer in length and realize the benefits.


surprise this guy bashes mathews - never held,shot,seen in person but the bows are terrible. another mathews hater/wannabe


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Mr.Wiggles said:


> My thoughts? *** is mathews doing not even introducing a solocam bow?they made some. No cams and dual cams with no real advancements or improvements over anything else already on the market, I guess I miss the old days of mathews introducing a sweet solocam bow geared towards hunters and the hunting crowds.i don't even know what they are trying to do with these new bows.I need a 7 inch brace anyway and a solocam is what I prefer from mathews.looks like a new elite for me this time around.
> 
> I sure hope mathews goes back to their roots next year and releases a sweet solocam now geared for hunters.none of these releases would temp me to drop that kind of money ,Lol


You say the same every year!


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Not a Mathews fan. But why are people complaining about a bow they have yet to lay hands on. This is what i see. I see a company making good changes to their line up and taking a new perspective on their design. This is more then most companies are doing. 30 a to a sounds short yes, but with those long risers, I bet they shoot very well.


----------



## jrflynn619 (Nov 12, 2014)

I will be updating after I shoot one this afternoon


----------



## jrflynn619 (Nov 12, 2014)

I love Mathews, but they really need to change their ATA sizes and Draw length range. ATA needs to be more like 32" and Draw length needs to go up to 31" or 32" to fit the bigger shooters. I can't shoot my chill anymore because of my draw length


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mr.Wiggles said:


> My thoughts? *** is mathews doing not even introducing a solocam bow?they made some. No cams and dual cams with no real advancements or improvements over anything else already on the market, I guess I miss the old days of mathews introducing a sweet solocam bow geared towards hunters and the hunting crowds.i don't even know what they are trying to do with these new bows.I need a 7 inch brace anyway and a solocam is what I prefer from mathews.looks like a new elite for me this time around.
> 
> I sure hope mathews goes back to their roots next year and releases a sweet solocam now geared for hunters.none of these releases would temp me to drop that kind of money ,Lol


Maybe shoot one? That's how you know how it'll feel....


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

I personally am very excited to shoot it. Not the biggest fan of little bows, but could be if it shoots as good as it looks!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll shoot them all, but I'm most interested in the Halon 6 & 7. Typical Mathews quality no doubt.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

I like the looks and specs of the Halon, I was kind of hoping for a 32-33" ATA bow like a lot of people, but I'm guessing with the large cams and long riser it won't feel or shoot like a 30" bow. I'm looking forward to shooting one. 
It seems like every time a bow is released a bunch of people talk about how much they dislike it and then those same people actually shoot one and say, " Wow, I shot the Halon 6 today and it is awesome, it looks so much better in person, and it's so quiet and dead in the hand."


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I like it! It would suit my needs just fine.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm sure they have engineered in longer ata feel at full draw with those big cams , my no cam feels a lot longer than it is at full draw with a good peep angle I'm hoping the new bows have the same feel , withe the double cage they ought to be vibe free . The halon 6 is looking really nice in stone tactical . Oh yea !!M


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I'll shoot them all, but I'm most interested in the Halon 6 & 7. Typical Mathews quality no doubt.


Same here. I love the concept of the NOCAM but I don't like the potential risk of the cable guards actually needing to be there. Hoyt defiant and the required limb press fingers nixes that one for me.

So Mathews Halon 6/7 and the Elite Synergy and Impulse are at the top of my list. Mathews dealer is only 10 minutes from my house though....


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

My first thought on the new cut outs in the riser is a huge $$$ savings to Mathews. 

Being a CNC machinist by trade, I can see a massive reduction in cycle times in that new riser.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

I like the looks of the Halons and I may even try out a 7.. I've never been a big Mathews fan but everything deserves at least a chance to prove itself.. I just find it really hard to believe that a 30" ata bow that goes out to 32" dl will have an acceptable string angle but I've been wrong in the past and will be again in the future.. Could be something like the new Hoyts, shoots like a bow 2" longer in ata.. Only one way to find out I suppose, go shoot um


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Specs on both http://mathewsinc.com/products/bows/


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I will not totally rule them out, and 30" ATA doesn't scare me off... It's the 4.5#+harmonic dampener weights on a 30" ATA bow that gives me pause...plus alot of the other manufacturers (Bowtech, Xpedition, Obsession to name a few) are getting 10fps more out of the same brace heights with arguably some pretty smooth draw cycles that are also plenty quiet and dead in hand. I'll go shoot them and decide, but I don't see them besting my current bow.


----------



## jrflynn619 (Nov 12, 2014)

My chill which is 30.5" ATA feels like a 32" ATA because of the huge cams. Hopefully the Halon will feel the same


----------



## rageinthesage (Jul 20, 2010)

Back to back years Mathews has won the speed category. There is not another bow company who put out a faster 35" ata bow than mathews, now they have the fastest short axle bow there is.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Is this all Mathews is offering for 16?? If so one of the lamest releases of 16. 30 inch is of no interest what so ever. I wish more people would spend some true time with bows a little longer in length and realize the benefits.


At least you shot them before you made your assessment.


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 5, 2015)

They all look a bit user-friendly don't they? Might have to look at a Wake or a Safari for this year!


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Can't wait to shoot one. 

Hated the HTR and it seems Mathews listened to people that wanted some more speed and a crisper draw.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

DMAX-HD said:


> Can't wait to shoot one.
> 
> Hated the HTR and it seems Mathews listened to people that wanted some more speed and a crisper draw.


Now only if they would listen to the people who want longer ATA's


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I am let down by it personally. They look nice and I'm sure are great quality.......but too heavy. 4.5 lbs without dampeners? They should be trying to make bows lighter not heavier.

I'm sure there are some folks who have been wanting a 5" brace bow....so I'm glad they provided that option. Options are a good thing.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

I think they look freakin awesome w that new riser. Prob shoot like a dream as well. Give people options like 3 different brace, new no cam, and great speeds as well on those halin, and guess what??,, still people find somethin to whine about. Mathews gonna kill em this year with this line up


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I can't believe they would only offer this bow in 30 ata after the success of the no cam and chill r. 30 has its market but there are just as many who prefer to shoot a bow that isn't children's size. The new no cam is also 30 inches and it doesn't seem like anything at all was changed with it besides riser and ata length. Pretty disappointed


Chillx replacement in the Halon design would have been pretty sweet


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Kinda funny how many people are complaining about the weight. When the Helim came out I remember how many people said that is way to light and it wouldn't hold on target well. The new bows weigh around just a pound more and now they are just way to heavy :dontknow:


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> Kinda funny how many people are complaining about the weight. When the Helim came out I remember how many people said that is way to light and it wouldn't hold on target well. The new bows weigh around just a pound more and now they are just way to heavy :dontknow:


You never saw me complain about the Helim weight.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Those are some very nice looking bows right there.


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

Mathews said there is more to come in the comment section of the Facebook release. Relax people. They are not going to only have a 30 inch bow.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

lunghit said:


> Those are some very nice looking bows right there.


Man I agree. Can't wait to see one in person


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dabo72 said:


> first hater has arrived I see
> 
> get a life:set1_rolf2:


Whatever , I see what you are trying to paint me as . Just so you know I currently own a chill x, chill x pro and a trg7 so don't even go down the Mathews hater road. In case you missed the title it is asking for users of this site thoughts about the halon. Don't be that fanboy man.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

ClintRhodes said:


> You never saw me complain about the Helim weight. [/QUOTE
> 
> I don't doubt it. I'd love to pick one up for a good price. I'm a little nostalgic on the old waffle iron single cams. Still in love with my Creed. I love the new look of the bows but just seems kinda like a stranger after the last several years of Mathews.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

tmf said:


> surprise this guy bashes mathews - never held,shot,seen in person but the bows are terrible. another mathews hater/wannabe


You kind of get used to seeing those type of posts from trucker, he's got it all figured out. Not just a Mathew's hater either, he's pretty much an equal opportunity basher(except for maybe Elite). I'm just waiting for his new line up to come out, bet they are the best bows ever!!



Giger said:


> Not a Mathews fan. But why are people complaining about a bow they have yet to lay hands on. This is what i see. I see a company making good changes to their line up and taking a new perspective on their design. This is more then most companies are doing. 30 a to a sounds short yes, but with those long risers, I bet they shoot very well.


I agree 100%. Also not a Mathew's fan, but as a bow hunter, I think the new Halon(and the choices they offer with that bow) looks like a very nice bow. The huge dinner plate cams, and long riser, should give it a string angle more along the lines of a 32" a2a bow
(or longer). I won't be giving up my Evo or Decree for one, but I'd definitely like to shoot the 6" BH version. The Halon should be a great seller for them this year. I am with others though in thinking....."Why no Solocam bow from Mathew's Solocam??" Always like to see that option for hunters that prefer a single cam, I know quite a few people like that. It is what it is though, they will produce what the overall market is buying!! You can't please ALL of the people, ALL of the time!!


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

samhel said:


> At least you shot them before you made your assessment.


Don't need to shoot anything that short to know what my opinion is. I thought the long riser of the htr would make a difference. Nope it is still 32 ATA and my chill x just held more comfortably. The htr was accurate but the longer chill x just felt better so I sold the htr and bought a TRG.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

hdrking2003 said:


> You kind of get used to seeing those type of posts from trucker, he's got it all figured out. Not just a Mathew's hater either, he's pretty much an equal opportunity basher(except for maybe Elite). I'm just waiting for his new line up to come out, bet they are the best bows ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...definitely a Mathews hater...I see you have it all figured out as well.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Already have my '16 Impulse on order, but I am excited to test them out (like all new bows). I like this riser design much better than the waffle risers. I wasn't a HTR fan last year so not sure that the HTX will be my cup of tea. I am shocked that they released four 30" ATA bows, they have to have something else up their sleeve.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

A new Switchy with the Halon riser would be awesome!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jaliv92 said:


> Chillx replacement in the Halon design would have been pretty sweet


For sure.. That's what I'm hoping the "3D" bow is I heard was supposed to be in the release


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Love it! Just got one in the shop and it's bad$$$ looking!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

The riser looks great but those cams are enormous.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> Whatever , I see what you are trying to paint me as . Just so you know I currently own a chill x, chill x pro and a trg7 so don't even go down the Mathews hater road. *In case you missed the title it is asking for users of this site thoughts about the halon*. Don't be that fanboy man.


I agree with you. The OP asked for thoughts on a just released bow that almost no one has held yet. If you can't handle someone's opinion being different than yours....you should probably stay out of opinion threads. Of course......that's just my opinion


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

jmack73 said:


> Love it! Just got one in the shop and it's bad$$$ looking!
> View attachment 3234385


Looks wise i think it does look pretty dang sweet. For those that are gonna shoot them please update us with reviews and videos if possible.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Setting one up right now!


----------



## cleve (Apr 11, 2010)

i guess my only compliant is the over all weight of the bow at 4.6 lbs. these bows nowadays arent getting lighter they are getting heavier. but hopefully this means it holds on target better then the other end of the spectrum. looking forward to trying it out. havent really enjoyed the feel of the no cam bows they just feel a little differnet. hopefully this bow changes my mind of the no cam system.

sure looks good though. looking like i need to run down to the local shop and give this one a shot or 10 hahaa.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

ClintRhodes said:


> I agree with you. The OP asked for thoughts on a just released bow that almost no one has held yet. If you can't handle someone's opinion being different than yours....you should probably stay out of opinion threads. Of course......that's just my opinion


Yes...I have posted several times about eating a full course crow dinner when it comes to Mathews. Their newer bows are great. I guess I will just be more subtle and say I will be disappointed if they leave us longer axle guys out. I heard they were releasing 3 new bows. I figured these were the 3. I will just leave it at that. Sorry for any offense taken.


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I think they look great! If they were only a few inches longer ATA , I would have a 5 for sure. 
I'm glad they are making a bow for 32" draw shooters too-there are a few in my family who need that- but why do they keeping making their longer draw bows in a 30" frame? There's no way I would buy a 30" ATA bow if my draw length was 32". Mine is 30" and I still am not interested.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ordered mine today. I have been wanting a short Wake for the woods....


----------



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

yet another 30 inch ata.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Looking forward to reviews…...


----------



## Eric Gregg (Nov 8, 2013)

I believe what they are trying to do with staying with the 30" ATA is that with a longer riser, you get the stability of a longer ATA bow, say around 33-35", without the extra length.
Same stability, less bulk.
When I picked up a HTR in the local pro shop, it felt the same to me as a longer ATA bow, but it was the riser that made it feel that way and balanced really well for me.
I think they are some sweet looking bows for 16 and looking forward to testing one out.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Mr.Wiggles said:


> My thoughts? *** is mathews doing not even introducing a solocam bow?they made some. No cams and dual cams with no real advancements or improvements over anything else already on the market, I guess I miss the old days of mathews introducing a sweet solocam bow geared towards hunters and the hunting crowds.i don't even know what they are trying to do with these new bows.I need a 7 inch brace anyway and a solocam is what I prefer from mathews.looks like a new elite for me this time around.
> 
> I sure hope mathews goes back to their roots next year and releases a sweet solocam now geared for hunters.none of these releases would temp me to drop that kind of money ,Lol


The single cam had it's day but the performance isn't there compared to the binary they use now and with the hybrid cams used by Hoyt and Pse. The single cam is a great cam design but with today's advancements in performance, the binary cams Mathews uses now offer better performance and a smoother draw. If Mathews wants to continue to be a big player, they have to design bows that have the performance of their competitors. The single cam bow is history.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Did not care for the pics of them, glad they did away with the waffle though. But watching the video they look good, at least the black one did. I will go shoot them but after the obsession release I feel they are going to get my money this year. But we will see.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Yes...I have posted several times about eating a full course crow dinner when it comes to Mathews. Their newer bows are great. I guess I will just be more subtle and say I will be disappointed if they leave us longer axle guys out. I heard they were releasing 3 new bows. I figured these were the 3. I will just leave it at that. Sorry for any offense taken.


That is a better approach to things and good to see you show humility which in my opinion is a great thing in a person. Wait and see and they may bring out something longer than 30.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

After setting one up I can tell you it has a Rock Solid back wall and is plenty fast with a hunting set-up. The draw has a little bump and nice valley and pretty much locks back with you so there's no feeling of take off at all. Bow is smooth at the release but a little top heavy but I didn't put a stab on her so that may fix that. There's no kick to it either and I love the new camo this year with the green incorporated in it!






This bow is really short and I love the speed and no vibe shot that spells a Winner for Mathews this year!


----------



## ericbhall1984 (Apr 10, 2015)

I just shot the halo 6. I would say it's the best shooting shorter Ata bow I have shot by far. One of the best feeling bows I have shot ever, just a little shorter than what I want. I was also told that there is a target bow coming, don't know if it will be a 3d style, or tournament bow.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Boy is the people that bought the HTR going to be ticked when they shoot the HTX! Talk about smooth and light!


----------



## BowupBuckdown (Jun 10, 2013)

jmack73....How do these compare to the defiant? These 3 bows are my pick

I'm going to shoot the Halon and HTX after work today


----------



## rustown (Dec 13, 2008)

I just returned from shooting it. I'm a 30.5" draw, and I prefer a longer ATA bow. I liked it, but it is just too short for me. I'm not sure I could even get the peep placed as high as I would need it. That being said, if they made the Halon 6 or 7 in 34" ATA or the Wake in 6 or 7 inch brace height, I'd own one immediately, if not sooner. I really hope that is what is coming with the yet to be released bow.


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

I shot it, it was nice but too short for me. I thought it was top heavy. You'll want to shoot this now with a back bar. It was very quiet and pretty dang fast. At this point I am going to keep my HTR.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

jmack73 said:


> Boy is the people that bought the HTR going to be ticked when they shoot the HTX! Talk about smooth and light!


Can u post a pic of the htx ?


----------



## Larry Tanner (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I'm not a fan boy of mathews or any other bow. I'm not brand loyal I'm comfort loyal. If it feels good I shoot it. But let's face it. No bow company targets the consumer who buys a bow every 5-10 years. They want the yearly/bi-yearly buyer. So I can be pretty sure mathews will not be going backwards in building another solo cam. Today you gotta hit that magic number in IBO to sell a bow even if it honestly insignificant to the efficiency of it. I'm glad they finally have made the jump head 1st into the dual cam world. I prefer it. As for Ata I will agree I prefer shorter however my brother is 6'4 with a 31.5 and he just don't look uncomfortable shooting short bows. But I'm sure the ata release will offer something. As for weight. I am in the mind set if you whine and make a decision on a bow by ounces you may need to eat some meat and exercise a little. What would and did you do when bows where 8 lbs and had minimal letoff. For crying out loud. Oh it's to heavy it's 4.9 lbs. But 4.5 is fine. Most tournament bows are much heavier and there shooting 100's of arrows daily. You only have to shoot 1 that matters hunting. I will shoot every single bow available to shoot at the shop. If one can pull me away from my 2014 e32 I'll bite. If it can't I won't.


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Doebuster said:


> Can u post a pic of the htx ?


Yea jmack u got pics of the htx?


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

jmack73 said:


> View attachment 3235377


Thanks how's that htx shoot ?


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Mathews has my attention. I like the Halon 6

Right now it's Obsession and Mathews

I'll decide after I see what Bowtech has in store...


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Something is different about the No-cam HTX than the HTR I just can't put my finger on it. It seems to be faster.....


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

jmack73 said:


> After setting one up I can tell you it has a Rock Solid back wall and is plenty fast with a hunting set-up. The draw has a little bump and nice valley and pretty much locks back with you so there's no feeling of take off at all. Bow is smooth at the release but a little top heavy but I didn't put a stab on her so that may fix that. There's no kick to it either and I love the new camo this year with the green incorporated in it!
> View attachment 3235065
> This bow is really short and I love the speed and no vibe shot that spells a Winner for Mathews this year!


Plenty fast? Every bow that comes out is plenty fast.. Want numbers lol


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll have a Halon 6 for sure. Asked for one when the Wake came out. I wish it was 32" but this will be solid bow.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

I like the new riser design, but 30" ATA? Why would they do that to us?


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Larry Tanner said:


> Well I'm not a fan boy of mathews or any other bow. I'm not brand loyal I'm comfort loyal. If it feels good I shoot it. But let's face it. No bow company targets the consumer who buys a bow every 5-10 years. They want the yearly/bi-yearly buyer. So I can be pretty sure mathews will not be going backwards in building another solo cam. Today you gotta hit that magic number in IBO to sell a bow even if it honestly insignificant to the efficiency of it. I'm glad they finally have made the jump head 1st into the dual cam world. I prefer it. As for Ata I will agree I prefer shorter however my brother is 6'4 with a 31.5 and he just don't look uncomfortable shooting short bows. But I'm sure the ata release will offer something. As for weight. I am in the mind set if you whine and make a decision on a bow by ounces you may need to eat some meat and exercise a little. What would and did you do when bows where 8 lbs and had minimal letoff. For crying out loud. Oh it's to heavy it's 4.9 lbs. But 4.5 is fine. Most tournament bows are much heavier and there shooting 100's of arrows daily. You only have to shoot 1 that matters hunting. I will shoot every single bow available to shoot at the shop. If one can pull me away from my 2014 e32 I'll bite. If it can't I won't.


I hear what you are saying, and I hate to be a whoosy, but honestly, where I hunt I am often climbing pretty big hills and carrying a stand and four sticks on my back plus a 10ish pound fanny pack. Plus I'm no spring chicken at almost 53. Any weight reduction I can find is worth it to me. A half pound weight savings is welcome on a bow to me. And BTW, I do weight train and run regularly so I can continue to enjoy my obsession for as long as possible.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I shot one at my dealer.....super pressed is a understatement!!!
I will tell you that the new martins felt extrely close. Martin was freaky impressive. I think Martin is going to steal the unveiling for 2016. For the price.....hands down Martin....the riser and cam are something else. Much better quality than I've ever seen with them. The halon is a sick shooter. Great job mathews


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Finally the bow I have wanted mathews to build. Can't wait to shoot one.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

When I first saw the halon I thought finally Mathews has made a bow for me.2 cams,nice looking risor,and fast. Then I saw the 5 inch brace and 4.6 lbs and became very disappointed. If bowtech doesn't come out with a good speed bow it may be the year to try obsession for me


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I would like a Halon single cam....


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

trucker3573 said:


> Don't need to shoot anything that short to know what my opinion is. I thought the long riser of the htr would make a difference. Nope it is still 32 ATA and my chill x just held more comfortably. The htr was accurate but the longer chill x just felt better so I sold the htr and bought a TRG.


How does the TRG compare to the chill x?


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

I really like the looks of the Halon but I must say I'm very disappointed in the ATA length and would like to see a little more speed at 7" brace height. If it wasa 33" ATA I'd probably be ordering one. I won't pass any judgements until I shoot one though. From just looking at specs from what's come out so far this year it will probably be between the Halon and Obsession Def-con M7 but the Obsession is looking to be the more appealing option on paper right now with 2.25" longer brace and 11fps faster IBO. We shall see.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't mind 30 start
I hunt with a 30 sat with 7.5 bh... My bear instinct has been a great hunting bow on the ground or in the stand. Plenty fast, really smooth and quiet.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Meat Missle said:


> When I first saw the halon I thought finally Mathews has made a bow for me.2 cams,nice looking risor,and fast. Then I saw the 5 inch brace and 4.6 lbs and became very disappointed. If bowtech doesn't come out with a good speed bow it may be the year to try obsession for me


They got a Halon 6, and a 7.


----------



## tomole (Nov 23, 2009)

My thoughts? Looking at my A7 and A8 I think they will stay with me for a long time. Nowadays there is nothing to buy. After waitnig for so many years......I am moving to PSE. Time to try Supra Ext


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

I was hoping for a longer bow...introducing four bows and they all are only 30" ata....nothing else.. Really disappointing! I guess that is the crowd they feel like they want to cater to... Not for me! Mathews can keep them. I will not be buying one.


----------



## warningshot (Apr 20, 2009)

Curious about draw cycle. Is the halon more similar to the chill draw cycle or more like the no cam draw cycle or completely different.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Just got back from shooting the halon. Now I'm a 32" dl shooting a 28" dl bow. I found the draw to be very nice with a solid wall. Really like the feel of the new grip. Will I be buying one, nope. Not at 30" ata. Now if Mathews would have been smart they would have offered the 6" bh at 30" ata, the 5" bh at a 33" ata and the 7" bh at 35" ata. at a 35" ata I would have had to consider it. With multiple ata I feel the would have reached further into the market. I know there is a market for the 30" ata but there is also one at 35" + especially at the long dl that they are missing. I don't care how big the cams are it still isn't going to feel long enough.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Too short, they should make a big boy bow. Hahaha


----------



## ericbhall1984 (Apr 10, 2015)

MI1 said:


> I would like a Halon single cam....


Add a few inches Ata and I'd take one too


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

Just shooting my Demo's. Both bows I shot at 28"70#. 350 grain arrow the Halon 6 shot 317. HTX shot 302. With a 430 grain hunting arrow Halon 6 shot 288. HTX shot 272. Nothing on string except loop. Shooting thru W/B. No BS just what I just got with mine. Very quiet and shock free. HTX seems smoother draw than HTR from last year did. Halon is what the Chill was trying to be. Hope people can get over the "length" and try them. Other posters are right about the longer risers, they do make them shoot like longer bows. Give them a try, who knows you might even like them.


----------



## ericbhall1984 (Apr 10, 2015)

fletched said:


> The single cam had it's day but the performance isn't there compared to the binary they use now and with the hybrid cams used by Hoyt and Pse. The single cam is a great cam design but with today's advancements in performance, the binary cams Mathews uses now offer better performance and a smoother draw. If Mathews wants to continue to be a big player, they have to design bows that have the performance of their competitors. The single cam bow is history.


I agree that they have to keep up with the competition, however there is still a huge market for solocams. Most of your average Joe bow hunters want them. I believe the average Joe's make up for a huge chunk of the marketplace each year. Plus the cable system is superior for tuning on the single cam system.


----------



## ericbhall1984 (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't care if it had an ibo of 320. If Mathews made a new solocam, a little longer than the last few years, with their new tech. I would buy one. I have a feeling many people would buy them.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Shot both the HTX and the Halon 6 today after they came in.
Both are very nice bows.

Only on AT do people want longer ATA bows.
30" bows sell 20-30 to 1 over longer ATA bows
Not saying anyone is right or wrong, just what sells.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

ArcheryPlus said:


> Just shooting my Demo's. Both bows I shot at 28"70#. 350 grain arrow the Halon 6 shot 317. HTX shot 302. With a 430 grain hunting arrow Halon 6 shot 288. HTX shot 272. Nothing on string except loop. Shooting thru W/B. No BS just what I just got with mine. Very quiet and shock free. HTX seems smoother draw than HTR from last year did. Halon is what the Chill was trying to be. Hope people can get over the "length" and try them. Other posters are right about the longer risers, they do make them shoot like longer bows. Give them a try, who knows you might even like them.


Nice, I knew the halon was smoking them way faster than the no cam. Some one here claimed 2-3 for between the two. I shot both earlier and halon seemed way faster.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

The bows feel like they shoot like a 33-35 ata bow


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Not a big Mathews guy but like like the look of there new bow and I'd bet it is as smooth shooting as it looks that is what that are know for.


----------



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

why is the grip farther towards the bottom of the bow? I've noticed a few other bows like that now.


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I can't believe they would only offer this bow in 30 ata after the success of the no cam and chill r. 30 has its market but there are just as many who prefer to shoot a bow that isn't children's size. The new no cam is also 30 inches and it doesn't seem like anything at all was changed with it besides riser and ata length. Pretty disappointed


Agree. These bows look awesome but I won't be owning another 30 inch bow. 33-35 for me won't go back to the short bows.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Buellhunter said:


> Shot both the HTX and the Halon 6 today after they came in.
> Both are very nice bows.
> 
> Only on AT do people want longer ATA bows.
> ...


Agree


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

The HTX and Halon 6 both shot great. You can hardly notice the weight of the Halon and the HTX felt lighter and faster than last years HTR and I would say that the Halon is the baby of the ChillX and the Wake if they had bred. I'm 5-10 and 185lbs, not muscular but not scrawny either and the Halons weight felt fine so you get the idea.

Kinda of the best of both worlds with the Halon and just the kind of bow I've been waiting for from Mathews since I really like the Chill series and Wake but just thought the Wake was a bit heavy. I placed my order for one today!


----------



## beijinghunter (Oct 28, 2015)

made in China？


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

It looks like Mathews and Hoyt are using the same playbook as far as shorter ATA with cams sized/designed to decrease string angle to match longer ATA bows. I am curious to try both the Halon and Defiance offerings to see if they hold as well for me as my 35" bow.

The weight of the Halon is a little surprising for being such a short bow, but that mass is probably helping a lot with vibration and noise reduction. I do like the look of the grip and design of the riser, but didn't catch if they offer a limb stop like the Defiance.


----------



## sharpsticksauer (Feb 9, 2011)

Giger said:


> Not a Mathews fan. But why are people complaining about a bow they have yet to lay hands on. This is what i see. I see a company making good changes to their line up and taking a new perspective on their design. This is more then most companies are doing. 30 a to a sounds short yes, but with those long risers, I bet they shoot very well.


Long risers are great but the peep is still way out there !

The archery world need more short bows I guess ! Lol 
Not for me


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I will have to agree with you on that,the company that branded themselves even removed all traces of the solocam connection,and when they have no solocam bow as their flagship,you can pretty much say it's run its course.Its a bit funny to me after 20 years of mathews advertising ,convincing folks that solocam were the way,split limbs were no good and 2 cam bows were no good because they never stay in time,that they now use all of these things in their bows.

I like a simple ,one cam bow for hunting with a 7 inch or better brace height,it's what I need in a hunting bow,and for the haters out there ive shot a lot of bows in my lifetime,from every manufacturer ,and they all have things I like ,but for hunting I'll be using my single cam.


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

Placed my order today. Awesome bow! 
28/70 85% Black Anthem Halon 6


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Why Mathews never makes a good bow for a 31 inch draw who prefers a longer ata is beyond me. I'd love to shoot a no cam but I can't. Mathews bows are too short in the ata department for me and I feel they lose some business due to it. Not bashing their bows they are nice.


----------



## makemine10mm (Aug 25, 2013)

I shot and orderd the halon 6, so for what's it's worth. The bow is a bit on the heavy side but it draws very smooth (smoother than a #2 cam Hoyt to me,) speed is good but not on the level with the turbo Hoyt's. The pull into the back wall is really what sold me on the bow, it's as good as I've ever felt, really just a great transition. The halon is also insanely quiet and very dead in the hand on the shot. It's a great bow, the Hoyt is great bow as well, we've really got nothing but great options out there so I can't understand why anyone's unhappy. And also they mentioned more to come on their Facebook page, for they're return to ata show after forever I'm sure they're holding some great stuff back.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

What happened to a nice slim looking bow. Man a no cam platform with a thin solid limb with no riser cage crap about 34" ata. Like a stretched z7 riser. Like more straight looking. Kinda like the htr


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I shot it today myself and ordered one. Best feeling Mathews I've shot. As others have said its not light but smooth draw and fairly quick. The draw felt nicer to me than on the HTX. Not the best looking bow IMO...HTX was a nicer looking bow but I'm not caught up on looks. Performance and feel are much more important.


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

Oppie56 said:


> Placed my order today. Awesome bow!
> 28/70 85% Black Anthem Halon 6


Exactly what I want.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess I just don't like how wide and bulky bows are getting. I really like the no cam. It would be great with with a slim single cam. Now mathews hoyt Pse and bear have a really wide stance and top line. Looks like a cavity back golf club. Just can't stand the look.


----------



## makemine10mm (Aug 25, 2013)

kilerhamilton said:


> I guess I just don't like how wide and bulky bows are getting. I really like the no cam. It would be great with with a slim single cam. Now mathews hoyt Pse and bear have a really wide stance and top line. Looks like a cavity back golf club. Just can't stand the look.


The htx no cam is much slimmer and lighter than the halon.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Mr.Wiggles said:


> I will have to agree with you on that,the company that branded themselves even removed all traces of the solocam connection,and when they have no solocam bow as their flagship,you can pretty much say it's run its course.Its a bit funny to me after 20 years of mathews advertising ,convincing folks that solocam were the way,split limbs were no good and 2 cam bows were no good because they never stay in time,that they now use all of these things in their bows.
> 
> I like a simple ,one cam bow for hunting with a 7 inch or better brace height,it's what I need in a hunting bow,and for the haters out there ive shot a lot of bows in my lifetime,from every manufacturer ,and they all have things I like ,but for hunting I'll be using my single cam.


An Xpedition Xception would be right up your alley.


----------



## bongolaz (Jul 17, 2013)

I have not liked the Mathews line up for some years now but as far as the looks,
and specs on paper;it looks very impressive .lt appears they listened to us finally.Cant wait to shoot one.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes. Just going to stick with older elites for now. I was a huge hoyt fan and still am for target archery but man those old Hoyt's just hold on a hunting situation. I bet the new halon holds like a dream but I cannot get over the bulk


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

I was at my local dealer this evening ordering some lowered poundage limbs for one of my HTRs and they were just setting up their demo Halon and HTX. The photos don't do them justice; I wasn't sure I was going to like the bridged riser but they are fantastic looking bows and the finish is impeccable, as expected for a Mathews. Since they weren't set up yet, I didn't get to shoot them but I did handle them and they felt really nice; the new Flat-back grip feels very comfortable (they felt a little wider than the Focus grip on the HTR), both bows are nicely balanced, and the weight of the Halon was not so obvious as the Wake; but then I shoot the HTR daily so I might not be the one to make the weight judgement. The HTX actually felt like a light bow at 3.99 lbs. I like my HTRs but these new bows were a real temptation! I probably will not get one, though, because I would prefer to stay happily married.


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)

I shot the HTX and the halon 6 today. The HTX cam is noticeably more aggressive than the htr. The shot felt good though. The halon was really nice but felt extremely top heavy and wanted to fall back on you when you draw it. I think with a front stab with some weight it would level out nicely. The halon felt very smooth on the draw for a "speed" bow. It was super dead in the hand as was the HTX. Overall I would say that mathews did a pretty good job.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

I meant slim solid limbs and slim tall straight up stance riser.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Could you imagine the helium at 34" ata with solid limb and a slimmer avs cam system with limb or cable stop option. 
I really like the new flat back grip even though I haven't held or shot it. 

It would be a true winner


----------



## Sga archer (Jul 30, 2015)

The Halon is probably the finest bow I've shot to date! You get the feel and quitness of a no-cam and the speed of a dual cam! I'm really excited for Mathews!!! Very smooth, and has a great back wall! 306fps-392gr arrow. 28/70. Way to go Mathews! I also want to commend Hoyt, the Definant is also a shooter!


----------



## arrow nut (Mar 16, 2014)

beijinghunter said:


> made in China？


Good lord I hope not.it will be made of lead!


----------



## arrow nut (Mar 16, 2014)

If they will get rid of the floating yokes I would give em a try.halon with double bowtech type yokes would be awesome


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Sga archer said:


> The Halon is probably the finest bow I've shot to date! You get the feel and quitness of a no-cam and the speed of a dual cam! I'm really excited for Mathews!!! Very smooth, and has a great back wall! 306fps-392gr arrow. 28/70. Way to go Mathews! I also want to commend Hoyt, the Definant is also a shooter!


I agree man. Both great and tough to pick between


----------



## Gyoung96 (Mar 5, 2013)

I would have loved to see this bow at 35 ata. 30 just way to short but absolutely love the look. Guess I'm sticking with my chill X


----------



## TomBee (Sep 3, 2015)

Is the halon 6 any improvement over the chill r? Seems like almost identical speeds with the halon being shorter and heavier.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

Occam's razor (the simplest explanation is usually the correct one.) The Halon is a smaller version of the wake, and the HTX is a smaller version of the HTR, and Lost Camo XD is Realtree AP.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

pinshooter said:


> I shot it today myself and ordered one. Best feeling Mathews I've shot. As others have said its not light but smooth draw and fairly quick. The draw felt nicer to me than on the HTX. Not the best looking bow IMO...HTX was a nicer looking bow but I'm not caught up on looks. Performance and feel are much more important.


Slowing down huh? [emoji3]


----------



## Jamesb91891 (Jul 2, 2015)

I am impressed with the halon. I'm going to shoot it and if I like it it's gonna be my first mathews bow


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

I got to shot the 6 today....Im in love
Also shot the new no-cam htx and not a fan its even slower than last yr


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

The halon 7 goes out to 31.5 inches of draw


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Not sure why they would make a whole new riser design and not utilize 7000 series aluminum so they could shave some weight. 4.5 lbs may be acceptable if it was a longer bow but at 30 ata that just seems like a half ass effort.


----------



## llbts1 (Mar 10, 2013)

I thought they were all suppose to be 7000 Series? What about the HTX?


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> The riser cutouts look a lot more like the Mathews of old, way before the waffle pattern. Think LX, switchback,DXT and the like.


Thought that as well.


----------



## nbbrown (Nov 15, 2015)

Anyone that has shot both the Hoyt defiant and the halon have any thoughts/comparison? I am torn between the carbon defiant turbo and the halon on paper, have only shot the hoyt so far and was really impressed


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Shot both today. HTX did 302 fps, 29" draw, 70 lbs using a 360 gr arrow. I was impressed. The Halon 6 did 322 with the same arrow. Not sure which mods were on the bows but most likely 85% letoff on the Halon judging by the speed. Both through a whisker biscuit and only d-loop on the string. I definitely want to throw on some 75% letoff mods and see what happens. String angle on Halon was about the same as my Chill X. HTX similar to HTR in draw cycle. It dropped into a valley and at full draw you could have held it for decades. Definitely a good hunting bow. Draw cycle on the Halon was very nice, not Chill X nice, but nice. Builds up through the entire cycle and drops into a very short valley. Like many speed bows if you relax it will make you pay for it. All and all very nice offerings from Mathews. Go shoot them. Ordered a Halon 6, can't wait to get it and take it to the range and put it through it's paces.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

rageinthesage said:


> Back to back years Mathews has won the speed category. There is not another bow company who put out a faster 35" ata bow than mathews, now they have the fastest short axle bow there is.


Huh???


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

fletched said:


> The single cam had it's day but the performance isn't there compared to the binary they use now and with the hybrid cams used by Hoyt and Pse. The single cam is a great cam design but with today's advancements in performance, the binary cams Mathews uses now offer better performance and a smoother draw. If Mathews wants to continue to be a big player, they have to design bows that have the performance of their competitors. The single cam bow is history.


Disagree, they have made single cams that were smoother then the HTR in the past that were the same speed or faster.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

bcowette said:


> Not sure why they would make a whole new riser design and not utilize 7000 series aluminum so they could shave some weight. 4.5 lbs may be acceptable if it was a longer bow but at 30 ata that just seems like a half ass effort.


Halon and HTX are both 7000 series aluminum. 

SCFox


----------



## FMJCane (Oct 20, 2015)

trucker3573 said:


> Is this all Mathews is offering for 16?? If so one of the lamest releases of 16. 30 inch is of no interest what so ever. I wish more people would spend some true time with bows a little longer in length and realize the benefits.


Lamest? Looks like they gave the people what they wanted. A short bow with speed. Let's face it while most people probably would benefit from longer ATA they want short hunting bows! That's what the market is mostly calling for these days. What companies are doing now are making longer risers and bigger cams to make the 30" ATA bows shoot like longer bows. It does work to a certain extent. If you'll take notice of the Halon 7 it goes to 32" draw length, and with the long bridged riser and the big cams the string angle is comfortable at that length. I hear what you're saying with the longer bows but the market just isn't demanding it right now.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Which one shoots 353 at 30" 70# 350?


They let you back?


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Tipsntails7 said:


> Disagree, they have made single cams that were smoother then the HTR in the past that were the same speed or faster.


Not trying to get in the middle of this but I'm afraid fletched is right. We must not forget Mathews is a company and companies by nature seek to make a profit. Mathews took the single cam as far as it was capable of going speaking from a marketing stand point. They moved on and it worked out well for them with the introduction of the Monster series and later the Chill series. The NoCam despite it's criticism grew legs fast and is selling very well. Mathews is a very business savey company and knows their future doesn't lie with the Solocam. Heck my local shop became a dealer this year and when he ask his Mathews rep about stocking the Creed she advised him against it due to lack of sales being reported by other dealers. 

Yes they have produced single cams that are smoother with the same speed, some faster. These bows also had no backwall and nock travel. With the NoCam you get the advantages of a binary system - backwall and no nock travel, and the advantages of a single cam - smooth and quiet. Glad you enjoy single cams, they are a good system but given the choice I would take the HTR or HTX all day long and 3 times on Sunday over any single cam Mathews ever produced. Even the mighty Switchy.


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

WhitetailAce said:


> Occam's razor (the simplest explanation is usually the correct one.) The Halon is a smaller version of the wake, and the HTX is a smaller version of the HTR, and Lost Camo XD is Realtree AP.


LOL...This pretty much sums it up. IMHO

I shot the Halon 6 and my Chill-R back to back today and what I noticed was... although the Chill-R has a little longer valley, they both had the same (smooth) draw cycle. I thought the Halon held very steady (for a 30"ATA bow) and was just as quiet, accurate and shock free as the Chill-R. The Chill-R was a little lighter, (but not by much) with all the accessories on both bows.
IMO this will be a big seller for Mathews...Compact, smooth, accurate and fast!


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

I think they look pretty sweet. 7 inch inch a little goofy with the straighter riser but overall I'm impressed. Will have to wait a couple of years to afford one in the classifieds though lol


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I am no Mathews fan but looking at the riser and limb geometry I would think this thing should be stable, smooth and quiet. Not sorry to see the end of the Solo Cams, never really did it for me despite the huge fan base.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

trucker3573 said:


> Is this all Mathews is offering for 16?? If so one of the lamest releases of 16. 30 inch is of no interest what so ever. I wish more people would spend some true time with bows a little longer in length and realize the benefits.


The Halon 6 is rated at 345 fps and draws like a round wheel. It tuned in almost immediately. I measured from end of cam to end of cam and it was 33" at full draw. string angle similar to a longer axle to axle bow thanks to the large cams. I haven't shot it through the chronograph yet, I will be doing that in the morning. So far the smoothest drawing speed bow I have ever shot. To call this bow lame is nothing less then ignorance. The first two people that shot the bow left deposits on new Halon 6's. I can't see geeing both a Halon5 when only gaining 8 fps.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

good post!


Billincamo said:


> The Halon 6 is rated at 345 fps and draws like a round wheel. It tuned in almost immediately. I measured from end of cam to end of cam and it was 33" at full draw. string angle similar to a longer axle to axle bow thanks to the large cams. I haven't shot it through the chronograph yet, I will be doing that in the morning. So far the smoothest drawing speed bow I have ever shot. To call this bow lame is nothing less then ignorance. The first two people that shot the bow left deposits on new Halon 6's. I can't see geeing both a Halon5 when only gaining 8 fps.


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Use to be a Mathews fan until they went with the "no cam" I hoped they were coming out with something real bad ass for 16 but doesn't really impress me that much other then the looks. Still gotta try it out it may shock me when I test it.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

DocMort said:


> They let you back?


Been back for over a year. Where you been?


----------



## CDelattre32 (Oct 13, 2015)

I can't wait to shoot the halon 6 and the new no cam when I get back from this deployment in a couple months. It'll take a lot to get rid of my creed though! I'm sure Mathews will impress me like they do every year with their engineering. Mathews for life!


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Benjamin59 said:


> Use to be a Mathews fan until they went with the "no cam" I hoped they were coming out with something real bad ass for 16 but doesn't really impress me that much other then the looks. Still gotta try it out it may shock me when I test it.


This post is funny.... used to be a Mathews fan.....until they came out with the no cam. So one model ruined your liking....lol
I shot the halon yesterday. The best Mathews designed since the sbxt


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I love Hoyt and Mathews and Obsession and Pse and.....


----------



## ilkilmore (Apr 23, 2012)

Shot the Halon 6 yesterday. First impression-WIDE LIMBS and GIANT CAMS. Really like the new flat grip. Draw was very smooth with a little hump near the end. Adequate valley. Slightly less hand shock than the Defiant(both almost zero). Never been a fan of short bows but this one will sell.


----------



## CDelattre32 (Oct 13, 2015)

I like how everyone is bashing this new bow without even shooting it. Everyone is saying its too small and too heavy but everyone said the switchback is one of the greatest Mathews ever. The sbxt was 31" ata and 4.25 lbs, and more than 30 fps slower. Come on give this new bow a chance and at least go shoot one!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

CDelattre32 said:


> I like how everyone is bashing this new bow without even shooting it. Everyone is saying its too small and too heavy but everyone said the switchback is one of the greatest Mathews ever. The sbxt was 31" ata and 4.25 lbs, and more than 30 fps slower. Come on give this new bow a chance and at least go shoot one!


Some people wake up focused on making the best of what the world throws at them, embracing the day with an open mind...

Some wake up and crouch over their keyboard to be critical, caustic, and closed minded because they can't find anything in their world to be happy about...

The former shoot Mathews and the latter make fun of them... [emoji16]


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Some people wake up focused on making the best of what the world throws at them, embracing the day with an open mind...
> 
> Some wake up and crouch over their keyboard to be critical, caustic, and closed minded because they can't find anything in their world to be happy about...
> 
> The former shoot Mathews and the latter make fun of them... [emoji16]


Well said!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Some people wake up focused on making the best of what the world throws at them, embracing the day with an open mind...
> 
> Some wake up and crouch over their keyboard to be critical, caustic, and closed minded because they can't find anything in their world to be happy about...
> 
> The former shoot Mathews and the latter make fun of them... [emoji16]


Amen brother.


----------



## bowmadness1984 (Oct 15, 2015)

I went n shot the halon 6 yesterday and im sold on like matt said on the nocam u gotta shoot it to believe it im not a big mathews fan ive shot a pse bowmadness xs since 2009 and had a shoulder injury I wanted something super smooth fast and small ata and this is perfect for that im not a fan of big ata bows because I hunt thickets and its a pain packing a pack a treestand and a long bow through the woods but its all in what u want and this thing is perfect


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

One thing about new bows is that they come with a side of Crow!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

kilerhamilton said:


> View attachment 3238378
> 
> Could you imagine the helium at 34" ata with solid limb and a slimmer avs cam system with limb or cable stop option.
> I really like the new flat back grip even though I haven't held or shot it.
> ...


A 34 inch helim would be sooo sick. That would be such a tack driver. I can't believe Mathews released two 30 inch bows. Not impressed with that decision


----------



## bowmadness1984 (Oct 15, 2015)

Im sitting in a treestand right now just waiting till it gets here cant stop thinking bout that bow its that impressive to me all I can say is wow


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

ClintRhodes said:


> Slowing down huh? [emoji3]


I couldn't resist it


----------



## insanehunter11 (Mar 8, 2013)

5 inch brace height 353 old technology..IMO


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

SCFox said:


> Halon and HTX are both 7000 series aluminum.
> 
> SCFox


Where did you see this informatiom at?


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

goodoleboy11 said:


> A 34 inch helim would be sooo sick. That would be such a tack driver. I can't believe Mathews released two 30 inch bows. Not impressed with that decision


Yeah but tack on over 3 inches for the HUGE cam radius..


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Yeah but tack on over 3 inches for the HUGE cam radius..


They've been doing that for a while now starting in 2012-13 with the creeds huge cams. It would be fantastic to have that on a 32 inch bow. That's what is still keeping me interested, I don't get along super well with small bows but we will see how the string angle on the halon feels at 29 DL.


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

rageinthesage said:


> Back to back years Mathews has won the speed category. There is not another bow company who put out a faster 35" ata bow than mathews, now they have the fastest short axle bow there is.


You CAN'T be serious here.... This is the most laughable comment I've seen in reference to these bows.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

GMC46514 said:


> You CAN'T be serious here.... This is the most laughable comment I've seen in reference to these bows.


Nobody has put out a 35 inch bow faster than the wake. How is that laughable..?


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the looks. I'll have to shoot a few and see what they're like.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

fletched said:


> The single cam had it's day but the performance isn't there compared to the hybrid cams used by Hoyt and Pse.


This cannot be supported. A hybrid is just a single cam anyway.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

PMantle said:


> This cannot be supported. A hybrid is just a single cam anyway.


Not really. There is camming action taking place with the upper cam of a cam 1/2 system that doesn't
happen with a single cam.


----------



## tylerbenelli (Oct 7, 2013)

tagged


----------



## jkav (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm hoping that someone with access to the new Halon can measure the width of the new Flatback grip - I'm really hoping to replace the Focus grip on my Chill-X with one.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

gymrat70 said:


> Not trying to get in the middle of this but I'm afraid fletched is right. We must not forget Mathews is a company and companies by nature seek to make a profit. Mathews took the single cam as far as it was capable of going speaking from a marketing stand point. They moved on and it worked out well for them with the introduction of the Monster series and later the Chill series. The NoCam despite it's criticism grew legs fast and is selling very well. Mathews is a very business savey company and knows their future doesn't lie with the Solocam. Heck my local shop became a dealer this year and when he ask his Mathews rep about stocking the Creed she advised him against it due to lack of sales being reported by other dealers.
> 
> Yes they have produced single cams that are smoother with the same speed, some faster. These bows also had no backwall and nock travel. With the NoCam you get the advantages of a binary system - backwall and no nock travel, and the advantages of a single cam - smooth and quiet. Glad you enjoy single cams, they are a good system but given the choice I would take the HTR or HTX all day long and 3 times on Sunday over any single cam Mathews ever produced. Even the mighty Switchy.


I buy no means am a die hard single cam fan (I prefer hybrids myself,) but all I was stating is single cams of the past posses the same "performance" with as smooth or smoother draw. Does not make them better, just what he said was inaccurate.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have not been a Mathews fan for about 10 or more years, however I have owned 2 in the past. I have been shooting Elite for some time now. I shot the Halon 6 today with reservations. I thought it would be too short, would not pull well and be slow! The Halon 6 is the sweetest shooting bow I have ever pulled back. I'm giving my E35 to a buddy and ordering the Halon. Awesome bow!!


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Just went to shoot dealer had new no cam and the halon 6. Both felt and shot great. Glad my eyes were closed they are both wide and ugly as crap. 
I want a 35" regular no cam with solid limbs. I'm done ranting on this thread.


----------



## BowupBuckdown (Jun 10, 2013)

kilerhamilton said:


> Just went to shoot dealer had new no cam and the halon 6. Both felt and shot great. Glad my eyes were closed they are both wide and ugly as crap.
> I want a 35" regular no cam with solid limbs. I'm done ranting on this thread.


I felt the same way, I didn't care for the looks in person. I liked the looks of the HTX better, but they did seem bulky. But they felt good and shot well. I'm sure they will grow on me


----------



## TomBee (Sep 3, 2015)

I shot one today and I'm the same way. Didn't really care for the new lost pattern and the limb pockets look gigantic. Shot good and was very smooth but had a tendency to kick back at the top. There was also no stabilizer. It was also noticibly heavier than I expected. Shop didn't have a chill r but I still want to try one out. And if I'm in love with the halon I will still wait to see if the put out a longer ata.


----------



## whynot7 (Apr 15, 2013)

Why would anyone want to shoot 30" AtoA 5" brace and a 4.4 # bow. Is Mathews that hard up to have something new for 2016


----------



## PackMule320 (Nov 8, 2012)

Against the Halon 6, I would rather shoot last years's Bear Arena 30 for same 345 IBO rating, 0.75 lbs less weight, 0.5" more brace height, adjustable draw length cams, and save over $500. (If you look, you can find new Arena 30's for under $599)


----------



## Equinox86 (Jul 28, 2011)

You could do that... but then you couldn't have that fancy sticker on the back of your windshield, Packmule. :wink:


----------



## bowmadness1984 (Oct 15, 2015)

So true aint nothing better than having that big fancy sticker dang I gotta take my pse sticker off my truck and put a mathews on it dang there's 50 bucks shot all to hell lol


----------



## bowmadness1984 (Oct 15, 2015)

I did custom order my halon today said it wouldnt be here to jan oh well I got the late season to terrorize the slick heads


----------



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

kilerhamilton said:


> What happened to a nice slim looking bow. Man a no cam platform with a thin solid limb with no riser cage crap about 34" ata. Like a stretched z7 riser. Like more straight looking. Kinda like the htr



New Breed has bows with simple risers, they kind of remind me of the Mathews bows from the MQ1/32 Conquest days.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

jkav said:


> I'm hoping that someone with access to the new Halon can measure the width of the new Flatback grip - I'm really hoping to replace the Focus grip on my Chill-X with one.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Oo sir. You are going to want to throw your focus in the trash and get this new mathews grip


----------



## nbbrown (Nov 15, 2015)

Shot the Halon 6 and the defiant turbo side by side this afternoon for about an hour. Halon feels like a 4.5# bow to me in hand that is top heavy (like some of the more recent mathews). At full draw and post shot you obviously don't notice it being top heavy and it feels nice. Draw cycle is smooth and there is very little, if any, vibration or felt recoil. I found myself adjusting/worrying about my grip far less with the Halon than i did with the defiant to speak to mathews new grip. The defiant feels noticeably lighter in hand and the draw cycle is obviously a bit more harsh considering it is a "speed" bow however, they draw cycle is not THAT much more harsh. The defiant did have noticeably more vibration than the halon even when i added a stabilizer. Dealer claims, and I have heard from a friend who switched from aluminum spyder to carbon spyder, that the carbon version of the bow absorbs more of the vibration and it is less apparent...I am somewhat skeptical of this at face value. If the halon were at least half a pound lighter it would likely be an easier decision I think however, weight is a significant consideration for the type of hunting I do. With all that being said I think I will wait until my dealer gets a carbon defiant in December to see if the felt recoil/vibration is actually that much less.


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows (Jul 27, 2014)

At full draw the halon's outside of cam to outside of cam is about 2" longer than a chill. Its about 1/2" shorter than a chill r. I shot the halon 6 twice, and ordered a halon 5.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think they look great! I'd like to shoot one.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

True!


kilerhamilton said:


> Oo sir. You are going to want to throw your focus in the trash and get this new mathews grip


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows (Jul 27, 2014)

I ordered mine with a focus grip. I didn't like the flat back as much.


----------



## WadeRolandJames (Aug 26, 2012)

I shot the Halon 6 today and the Defiant 34... I must say, that Hoyt was in a league of its own... I really really wanted to love that Halon, but man... its a club compared to the Defiant. I shot them both, (Halon at 28.5", 57# and the defiant at 29", 60#) and Id rather shoot that hoyt anyway of the week... Im heading out friday to shoot the Rize and the Impulse, but as of right now, the Defiant has my vote.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Club is right..


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Mr. October said:


> Amen brother.


Thanks! Just one of those mornings.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Feels like a brick in your hand, I'm very disappointed with Mathews on this one. Come on, you guys can do much better than this


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

jaredjms said:


> Feels like a brick in your hand, I'm very disappointed with Mathews on this one. Come on, you guys can do much better than this


Carbon , they ditched the last riser design seems like? That would have been a nitemare doing in C. Baby steps ! I'm liking the htx. Tunes easy , like the htr with multiple spines with little headaches . if bowtech don't get their limbs fixed .....


----------



## MakitaBoy (Aug 17, 2012)

I want to go shoot one. However my big worry is the weight for sure! I'm also not a fan of the 30" Ata. It seems like every company out there is going heavier! I had a hot katera that shot great I got rid of it because of the weight! I think I'll stick with my chillR for now.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Last time I checked, YouTube has around 6 videos on the new Halon.
Rather watch the videos than to view comments on those who haven't even held or shot the bow, which is the vast majority ! :user: :horn:


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Sagittarius said:


> Last time I checked, YouTube has around 6 videos on the new Halon.
> Rather watch the videos than to view comments on those who haven't even held or shot the bow, which is the vast majority ! :user: :horn:


You got that right. What a bunch of winey babies complaining about a few ounces. Maybe you should get out from in front of your computer tapping out crap and go to the gym and the 4.5 lbs won't seem so heavy. Possibly since its so heavy you could get someone to carry it for you because the 4.5 lbs is putting too much stress on your joints. You guys are amazing. Keep up the good work. Comedy isn't easy and you make lots of us laugh with it all.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

bstring said:


> You got that right. What a bunch of winey babies complaining about a few ounces. Maybe you should get out from in front of your computer tapping out crap and go to the gym and the 4.5 lbs won't seem so heavy. Possibly since its so heavy you could get someone to carry it for you because the 4.5 lbs is putting too much stress on your joints. You guys are amazing. Keep up the good work. Comedy isn't easy and you make lots of us laugh with it all.


funny stuff! I shoot a prime impact and a wake, both loaded with heavy stabs. I picked up the Halon and thought it was light!


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Noticed this doing a comparison between the Halon and Defiant. One advantage I see is the Halon offers 75% and 85% mods. It looks as though the Hoyt Defiant is available with 75% only. With the Halon you could switch mods depending on what your preference is. 75% mods will be faster of course but probably a bit harsher than the 85% mods. This is what I found to be true on my Chill X. My guess is the Halon 6 with 75% mods will be some where in the high 320's to mid 330's on speed with a 350 gr arrow with peep and d-loop at 29/70. I shot one at 29/70 and it did 322 fps with d-loop using a 360 gr arrow with 85% let-off mods. Should be 8-10 fps faster with 75% let-off mods.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

For the ones saying "Hit the Gym" if you can't lift 4.5 lbs,It's not that guys can't lift 4.5lbs...I'm sure we're all capable of that feat!!!It's the fact that there are a lot more bows out there that are a lot less mass weight that are the same speeds/specs.Not to mention,it's closer to 5 lbs with the harmonic dampers.

For us Midwest hunters that hunt in treestands,it's not that big of a deal...When it comes to the Western hunter lugging a bow around the hills/mouintains for a few days,IT DOES MATTER!

The Hoyt Defiant Turbo is 3.8 lbs, 3" longer & a true 350 ATA speed (5fps faster).Heck,the Impulse 34 weighs the same & is 4" longer! Are you guys honestly saying you wouldn't like the bow a lot better if it weighed 3.8lbs?!?!?!? That's all that they're saying.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Bryan Thacker said:


> For the ones saying "Hit the Gym" if you can't lift 4.5 lbs,It's not that guys can't lift 4.5lbs...I'm sure we're all capable of that feat!!!It's the fact that there are a lot more bows out there that are a lot less mass weight that are the same speeds/specs.Not to mention,it's closer to 5 lbs with the harmonic dampers.
> 
> For us Midwest hunters that hunt in treestands,it's not that big of a deal...When it comes to the Western hunter lugging a bow around the hills/mouintains for a few days,IT DOES MATTER!
> 
> The Hoyt Defiant Turbo is 3.8 lbs, 3" longer & a true 350 ATA speed (5fps faster).Heck,the Impulse 34 weighs the same & is 4" longer! Are you guys honestly saying you wouldn't like the bow a lot better if it weighed 3.8lbs?!?!?!? That's all that they're saying.


You DO need to get in the gym. It's sad that a grown man can't carry the weight of a half gallon of milk without being tired. You all should be ashamed of yourselves. It must make you feel bad to know if you carried a 4.5lb bow for a weekend in the west, you would struggle to to be able to take the shot. Or it would wear you out just carrying it around. Maybe you should tell you fathers or grandfathers that. "Dad. I can't carry this bow for 2 days. It's just too heavy. I need a lighter one." I'm sure that would be a proud moment for him.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you misinterpreted my post. You might want to read it again...

I really don't see any cause/reward in personally attacking people's physical stature or what they may or may not be comfortable hunting with!


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ounces equal pounds when you're loading up on gear and trekking around harsh terrain for a few days


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Bryan Thacker said:


> I think you misinterpreted my post. You might want to read it again...
> 
> I really don't see any cause/reward in personally attacking people's physical stature or what they may or may not be comfortable hunting with!


Maybe you can reword it then. Because if a bow is 4.5 lbs and you're lugging it around vs. a 3.8 pound bow then it's sad. I'm not speaking of men or women who are disabled in some way. I'm talking about healthy people who complain that 5-7oz is heavy. Basically the weight of a bottle of water.


----------



## nbbrown (Nov 15, 2015)

bstring said:


> Maybe you can reword it then. Because if a bow is 4.5 lbs and you're lugging it around vs. a 3.8 pound bow then it's sad. I'm not speaking of men or women who are disabled in some way. I'm talking about healthy people who complain that 5-7oz is heavy. Basically the weight of a bottle of water.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that you have never been on an extended pack in hunt where you're taking 80+ pounds in on your back for over a week. Anywhere you can cut weight even in the increment of ounces matters... If I were driving within a mile of my stand and getting out of my truck with my thermos full of coffee in XTs tromping to my stand I wouldn't even be looking at these bows...


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

bstring said:


> Maybe you can reword it then. Because if a bow is 4.5 lbs and you're lugging it around vs. a 3.8 pound bow then it's sad. I'm not speaking of men or women who are disabled in some way. I'm talking about healthy people who complain that 5-7oz is heavy. Basically the weight of a bottle of water.


It all adds up bro. You might get it some day.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Negligible. I have been on one and yes cutting weight is critical but I'm not going to discredit a weapon if it means I am carrying 80 lbs or 80.5 lbs. see how ridiculous that sounds. Your pack didn't change only your bow. And the overall weight you will have with you will only be 8oz more with a halon vs a 4lbs bow and you immediately write it off because of that? Step away from the ice cream.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I must be in the minority.my perfect weight for a bare bow is around the 4.5 pound mark.I wish it was a bit longer but will pass judgement when I get to shoot it.for example right now I have a prime ion and rival and I prefer my rival I prefer the added weight and length just not for string angle but for stability and a bit harder to torque and more accurate with it even with the shorter brace.the Mathew's rep will be here on the 28th can't wait to shoot it.I will be going for the 5.


----------



## Derriick (Jan 12, 2014)

nbbrown said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that you have never been on an extended pack in hunt where you're taking 80+ pounds in on your back for over a week. Anywhere you can cut weight even in the increment of ounces matters... If I were driving within a mile of my stand and getting out of my truck with my thermos full of coffee in XTs tromping to my stand I wouldn't even be looking at these bows...


So if you hunt within a mile of your truck you automatically drink coffee and tromp to your stand??


----------



## nbbrown (Nov 15, 2015)

Derriick said:


> So if you hunt within a mile of your truck you automatically drink coffee and tromp to your stand??


Meant no offense by that, sorry if it came off that way. Just trying to highlight that different people hunt in different conditions and telling people to "step away from the ice cream" is likely not a good approach when people are sharing their thoughts on a new bow. I really like the halon, I just hunt where ounces matter and if i can cut weight and get similar performance I will. People who pack-in on extreme hunts and spend most of the year training for said hunts will likely take offense to bubba telling them to get in shape when he likely couldn't get the pack I take on 5 day hunts from the house out to the truck much less to a base camp...


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL. 

I don't know who is worse.......Bubba drinking his coffee and tromping around his stand or Billy the BA who only hunts where you have backpack in 20 miles.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bstring said:


> You got that right. What a bunch of winey babies complaining about a few ounces. Maybe you should get out from in front of your computer tapping out crap and go to the gym and the 4.5 lbs won't seem so heavy. Possibly since its so heavy you could get someone to carry it for you because the 4.5 lbs is putting too much stress on your joints. You guys are amazing. Keep up the good work. Comedy isn't easy and you make lots of us laugh with it all.


One of the DUMBEST comments I see made on AT periodically (and a bunch recently by people like yourself trying to defend a boat anchor of a bow). I'm sorry, but by "normative standards" (and by that, I mean in comparison to similar options within the industry) this is a very heavy bow for 30" ATA sizing. The fact that the bow is heavier than someone's liking has more to do with their ideal total bow weight to achieve a good balance between shooting accuracy and reasonable weight for hunting purposes (which is a very personal thing). It also often has to do with WHERE people want weight on their bow. I also add stab weight on my hunting bow - run a 10" with 3oz out front and 8" with 6 oz. in the rear. If I were to buy a Halon and add 1/2 pound to the riser that's 1/2 pound of weight exactly where I do NOT want it and would limit the amout of weight I can put on the end of my stabs (exactly where I DO want it), therefor suboptimizing bow balance without causing total weight to climb.

For some reason this seems to be a hard concept for a few AT members to get but it's usually just when they are blindly defending a brand they love. People coming on here and calling people girly men and telling them they need to hit the gym is just childish. If the bare bow weight of the Halon was 10 lbs. would that be too much? If so I could call you a girly man - I mean you can't handle an additional 6 pounds? That's nothing!!! It's all relative.

Like many others, I personally think 4.5lbs is too heavy for my liking on a 30" ATA bow (and the speed is average - it does "look" sort of cool and the grip looks good but frankly I'll withhold other comments until I shoot it). I've been a gym rat for about the last 26 years or so and used to do some competitive powerlifting. Pound for pound I'm probably stronger than at least 95% of AT members. As a side note I also have a black belt in karate and I've got several years of submission fight (MMA) training under my belt. But I guess since I think 4.5lbs is heavier than my preference for a 30" ATA hunting bow I'm a "girly man" that needs to "hit the gym" (more... I guess )? *Whatever!* You keyboard cowboys like to talk tough sitting behind your computers or devices but I suspect if you knew many of the people expressing discontent over the bow weight and were live and in person you wouldn't be calling them "girly men" and telling them to "hit the gym".

Time to grow up boys!


----------



## camo shooter (Jun 20, 2013)

Haven't seen one in person, but can't wait to try a 6" brace out.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

nbbrown said:


> Meant no offense by that, sorry if it came off that way. Just trying to highlight that different people hunt in different conditions and telling people to "step away from the ice cream" is likely not a good approach when people are sharing their thoughts on a new bow. I really like the halon, I just hunt where ounces matter and if i can cut weight and get similar performance I will. People who pack-in on extreme hunts and spend most of the year training for said hunts will likely take offense to bubba telling them to get in shape when he likely couldn't get the pack I take on 5 day hunts from the house out to the truck much less to a base camp...


Sure could Tex and drink coffee doing it as well as not whimper about 8oz. And I'm sure you have that 80lb pack with you,on your back, at all times. Or is it at the base camp in you tent. And if you train all year for an5 day hunt and 8 little ounces is going to make that much of a difference then you need to reevaluate your training regimen. Davy Crockett is rolling in his grave now thinking that this is what some of the guys in Texas have come to. Maybe you should go to Canada with the gentleman that posted earlier. Much more rugged conditions,colder, and harder to move around. And he didn't think 4.5lbs was too much.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Predator said:


> One of the DUMBEST comments I see made on AT periodically (and a bunch recently by people like yourself trying to defend a boat anchor of a bow). I'm sorry, but by "normative standards" (and by that, I mean in comparison to similar options within the industry) this is a very heavy bow for 30" ATA sizing. The fact that the bow is heavier than someone's liking has more to do with their ideal total bow weight to achieve a good balance between shooting accuracy and reasonable weight for hunting purposes (which is a very personal thing). It also often has to do with WHERE people want weight on their bow. I also add stab weight on my hunting bow - run a 10" with 3oz out front and 8" with 6 oz. in the rear. If I were to buy a Halon and add 1/2 pound to the riser that's 1/2 pound of weight exactly where I do NOT want it and would limit the amout of weight I can put on the end of my stabs (exactly where I DO want it), therefor suboptimizing bow balance without causing total weight to climb.
> 
> For some reason this seems to be a hard concept for a few AT members to get but it's usually just when they are blindly defending a brand they love. People coming on here and calling people girly men and telling them they need to hit the gym is just childish. If the bare bow weight of the Halon was 10 lbs. would that be too much? If so I could call you a girly man - I mean you can't handle an additional 6 pounds? That's nothing!!! It's all relative.
> 
> ...


Spot on! I work out regularly as well and see no reason to lug an extra half pound around. And I can't help but remember all the Hoyt "boat anchor" bashing when they were up in the 4.5-4.6 pound range.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Predator said:


> One of the DUMBEST comments I see made on AT periodically (and a bunch recently by people like yourself trying to defend a boat anchor of a bow). I'm sorry, but by "normative standards" (and by that, I mean in comparison to similar options within the industry) this is a very heavy bow for 30" ATA sizing. The fact that the bow is heavier than someone's liking has more to do with their ideal total bow weight to achieve a good balance between shooting accuracy and reasonable weight for hunting purposes (which is a very personal thing). It also often has to do with WHERE people want weight on their bow. I also add stab weight on my hunting bow - run a 10" with 3oz out front and 8" with 6 oz. in the rear. If I were to buy a Halon and add 1/2 pound to the riser that's 1/2 pound of weight exactly where I do NOT want it and would limit the amout of weight I can put on the end of my stabs (exactly where I DO want it), therefor suboptimizing bow balance without causing total weight to climb.
> 
> For some reason this seems to be a hard concept for a few AT members to get but it's usually just when they are blindly defending a brand they love. People coming on here and calling people girly men and telling them they need to hit the gym is just childish. If the bare bow weight of the Halon was 10 lbs. would that be too much? If so I could call you a girly man - I mean you can't handle an additional 6 pounds? That's nothing!!! It's all relative.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of long winded self appreciating nonsense.
You've never in all of these posts seen where I have said I approved of or disapproved of this Mathews bow because of the name brand. So your basis for saying that I'm a fan boy is crap. Did you in all your years prior complain about bows being too heavy. (Probably) it's people like you who think your opinion is everything. And we should listen to you no matter what. Add to that nobody asked you.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Mallardbreath said:


> Spot on! I work out regularly as well and see no reason to lug an extra half pound around. And I can't help but remember all the Hoyt "boat anchor" bashing when they were up in the 4.5-4.6 pound range.


Sad. Truly sad.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I think it's too heavy for my liking. But in my case, I am a puny girly man


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sure they shoot fine but a 30 inch ATA and the physical weight of the bow not what I'm looking for


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

bstring said:


> You DO need to get in the gym. It's sad that a grown man can't carry the weight of a half gallon of milk without being tired. You all should be ashamed of yourselves. It must make you feel bad to know if you carried a 4.5lb bow for a weekend in the west, you would struggle to to be able to take the shot. Or it would wear you out just carrying it around. Maybe you should tell you fathers or grandfathers that. "Dad. I can't carry this bow for 2 days. It's just too heavy. I need a lighter one." I'm sure that would be a proud moment for him.


Sadly this is the new AT mentality.....unreal how narrow minded we can get when in love or in hatred with a product.


----------



## shigsarch1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I personally question the published weight of the bow. While I have not placed one on a scale I noted no noticeable difference between my Prodigy (bare bow) and the Halon 6. Either way I'm not sure it is that big of an issue for most whitetail hunters. It has nothing to do with being weak... it has everything to do with personal preference. I myself prefer a heavier setup than most.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

bstring said:


> Sad. Truly sad.


Why? Hey I have a Hoyt Vectrix XL that weighs about the same. I can certainly lug a Halon around w/o any trouble. But I'd rather have something lighter. Why does that bother you?


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> Sadly this is the new AT mentality.....unreal how narrow minded we can get when in love or in hatred with a product.


So what is the old school mentality that I should have???? Please expound for me.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Mallardbreath said:


> Why? Hey I have a Hoyt Vectrix XL that weighs about the same. I can certainly lug a Halon around w/o any trouble. But I'd rather have something lighter. Why does that bother you?


Doesn't bother me. It's it sad to see the decline of men to the point when they gripe about 8oz. If that bothers you tough.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Amazing what people get offended over these days.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

bstring said:


> What a bunch of long winded self appreciating nonsense.
> You've never in all of these posts seen where I have said I approved of or disapproved of this Mathews bow because of the name brand. So your basis for saying that I'm a fan boy is crap. Did you in all your years prior complain about bows being too heavy. (Probably) it's people like you who think your opinion is everything. And we should listen to you no matter what. Add to that nobody asked you.


All of his posts are this long. I got about 1/3 of the way through this one.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I personally like a 3-4lb bow but didn't really notice the weight of the Halon 6 but then again I won't have to carry it more than a hundred or so yards at a time.

It is definitely something to consider if you hunt out West where you would be hiking for miles a day. Just carrying my normal stuff in Colorado just about killed me and I wasn't even hunting! Lol!


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

Maybe a new thread concerning the bow weight mental-masturbate debate should be started....


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

D90rick said:


> Maybe a new thread concerning the bow weight mental-masturbate debate should be started....


I agree


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

It's 4.5lbs because it has a long riser!!!! Geesh


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Dismissing the Halon because of its weight is anyones prerogative, just not sure why we need such philosophical, long winded explanations? Don't like it, move along, simply enough.


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 17, 2005)

Shot the Halon 6 today. Really nice bow. Didn't feel the weight as heavy by any means. Bow is solid and very quiet in hand and shot.


----------



## Invasion77 (Sep 10, 2012)

I heard it was a target bow to be released at ATA.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

So here's something new . . . I actually went and SHOT it tonight. For full disclosure, I'm a lefty and was shooting the righty demo bow. I started out with it dialed back to about 57 lbs. Nice. Very nice. Then I had him crank it about 64 which is the same as my Chill. Even shooting wrong-handed it was a very nice bow to shoot with absolutely no movement at the shot. When I'm shooting a "wrong handed" bow, I usually expect some sort of pain at the shot from cable slap or the bow twisting in my hand but nothing. I could have actually put a sight on it and hunted with it. It had the 85% mods in it and I sort of got the feeling I could have come to full draw when hearing a distant bull bugle and just stayed that way until he made his way in. 

Weight wise it is noticeably a heavier bow. I think part of that is perception in that the grip is so low on the bow. I believe the low grip is necessary based on the geometry. My PSE Mach 7 was similar. But it was not uncomfortably heavy. If it were in a sling on your shoulder you wouldn't notice much. 

I didn't order one. I might. But I want to shoot it back to back with my Chill first I came home and drew the Chill and was surprised how similar it felt although the Chill feels like it once to go a bit more if you let up. Maybe a bit more valley on the Halon. I expected the Chill to feel a LOT lighter. It was the first I noticed it wasn't as light as I thought. Again, I want to hold and shoot them back to back though. The main driver for me is that my Chill has 70 lb limbs which I don't really like. I shoot it cranked back to ~64 lbs. The string angle on the chill is a bit steep too. I'd really like to move the peep up a bit. But we'll see. There are a couple other bows I want to to try too including the Hoyt Defiant 34 and the Xpedition Xception.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Hoppy said:


> Shot the Halon 6 today. Really nice bow. Didn't feel the weight as heavy by any means. Bow is solid and very quiet in hand and shot.


Really stable aiming too. I felt like the stiff riser really helps that.


----------



## nbbrown (Nov 15, 2015)

Predator said:


> One of the DUMBEST comments I see made on AT periodically (and a bunch recently by people like yourself trying to defend a boat anchor of a bow). I'm sorry, but by "normative standards" (and by that, I mean in comparison to similar options within the industry) this is a very heavy bow for 30" ATA sizing. The fact that the bow is heavier than someone's liking has more to do with their ideal total bow weight to achieve a good balance between shooting accuracy and reasonable weight for hunting purposes (which is a very personal thing). It also often has to do with WHERE people want weight on their bow. I also add stab weight on my hunting bow - run a 10" with 3oz out front and 8" with 6 oz. in the rear. If I were to buy a Halon and add 1/2 pound to the riser that's 1/2 pound of weight exactly where I do NOT want it and would limit the amout of weight I can put on the end of my stabs (exactly where I DO want it), therefor suboptimizing bow balance without causing total weight to climb.
> 
> For some reason this seems to be a hard concept for a few AT members to get but it's usually just when they are blindly defending a brand they love. People coming on here and calling people girly men and telling them they need to hit the gym is just childish. If the bare bow weight of the Halon was 10 lbs. would that be too much? If so I could call you a girly man - I mean you can't handle an additional 6 pounds? That's nothing!!! It's all relative.
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)




----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

My 2 cents on the bows. Upon first seeing pics online of each bow I thought eww not a fan. Shot the no cam last year and just wasn't a fan. Ended up with a CS ZT Turbo. I went to the shop today to shoot these bows just to see what they was like. I will say that they look better in person. My first reaction when handling the halon 6 was that if felt very solid and i really like the grip. Grab an arrow and sling it down range.. I WAS FLOORED. The bow was 28/70 and had nothing but a whisker biscuit. It was absolutely dead. Im talking no vibe. The draw was smoother than my hoyt and also 5lbs more. I slung some more arrows and was really taking a liking to this bow.

I grabbed the HTX next and started looking it over. Very well made bow and like the halon the grip is superb. Grab an arrow and shoot it. Draw was smoothest I've ever shot and it held well on target. It too had little to no vibe. Grabbed the halon and shot both bows side by side and they both was dead quiet and had little to no vibe. Held really well on target and had a hard backwall. Only difference was the draw on the halon was stiffer than the HTX but tha's a given.

All in all I'll be taking my Hoyt in and shooting it side by side with the halon and then deciding if the hoyt will hit the classifieds. Also want to shoot my bow next to some obsessions


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Ubet28 said:


>


Seriously?


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Seriously?


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

DMAX-HD said:


> Haters gonna hate.


your only a child once, right!?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Ubet28 said:


>


Heck, I'm shooting a Chill-R, and I got a kick out of this post.... See the humor, laugh & smile!


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Predator said:


> One of the DUMBEST comments I see made on AT periodically (and a bunch recently by people like yourself trying to defend a boat anchor of a bow). I'm sorry, but by "normative standards" (and by that, I mean in comparison to similar options within the industry) this is a very heavy bow for 30" ATA sizing. The fact that the bow is heavier than someone's liking has more to do with their ideal total bow weight to achieve a good balance between shooting accuracy and reasonable weight for hunting purposes (which is a very personal thing). It also often has to do with WHERE people want weight on their bow. I also add stab weight on my hunting bow - run a 10" with 3oz out front and 8" with 6 oz. in the rear. If I were to buy a Halon and add 1/2 pound to the riser that's 1/2 pound of weight exactly where I do NOT want it and would limit the amout of weight I can put on the end of my stabs (exactly where I DO want it), therefor suboptimizing bow balance without causing total weight to climb.
> 
> For some reason this seems to be a hard concept for a few AT members to get but it's usually just when they are blindly defending a brand they love. People coming on here and calling people girly men and telling them they need to hit the gym is just childish. If the bare bow weight of the Halon was 10 lbs. would that be too much? If so I could call you a girly man - I mean you can't handle an additional 6 pounds? That's nothing!!! It's all relative.
> 
> ...


I've been a gymrat for 15. 

I personally like the Halon and plan on owning a Halon 6. I have friends who backpack and they will tell you every ounce counts so I can dig where your coming from.


----------



## rebel12 (Jul 20, 2004)

so someone said draw was 1/4" long, if your a 30" draw would you want to get a 29 1/2" with this bow or go 30"? and if you guys had that draw would you get the 6 or 7 or would it make a difference for that draw length. just for bowhunting, im really interested in this bow just wondering


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd go 29.5. Only a module change anyways I think. The H7 should be easier to shoot at the expense of a few fps. Especially with a longer draw like yours.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Another 30" bow.................no thank you.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm taking all these comments about the bow with a grain of salt. Because I understand that no matter what any bow company did, someone somewhere, would find something wrong with it. That's why they make different brands.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

ClintRhodes said:


> Amazing what people get offended over these days.


Amen to this! ^^^^^


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Heck, I'm shooting a Chill-R, and I got a kick out of this post.... See the humor, laugh & smile!


Once upon a time things like this might have been funny but dumb posts like that wore thin a long time ago. Maybe we could also get a few more waffle iron jokes . . . 'cause nobody has made that "joke" before.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Concentric cam technology?????????? Seriously???????? And why in the world would anybody make a bow 30" ATA????????? I've killed numerous deer with my 37" ATA bows for years with no issues. Not sure who is calling the shots at Mathews these days. Whoever it is needs to get a clue.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Giger said:


> Not a Mathews fan. But why are people complaining about a bow they have yet to lay hands on. This is what i see. I see a company making good changes to their line up and taking a new perspective on their design. This is more then most companies are doing. 30 a to a sounds short yes, but with those long risers, I bet they shoot very well.



I for one am complaining because I have zero interest in laying my hands on a 30" ATA bow. I could give a rat's @#$ about the long riser. The String angle on a 30" ATA is way to steep.


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

IRISH_11 said:


> Concentric cam technology?????????? Seriously???????? And why in the world would anybody make a bow 30" ATA????????? I've killed numerous deer with my 37" ATA bows for years with no issues. Not sure who is calling the shots at Mathews these days. Whoever it is needs to get a clue.


It's business. 30-32" ATA is where the demand is.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

IRISH_11 said:


> I for one am complaining because I have zero interest in laying my hands on a 30" ATA bow. I could give a rat's @#$ about the long riser. The String angle on a 30" ATA is way to steep.


So . . . don't buy one and move on.


----------



## soloman (Jun 24, 2006)

bstring said:


> What a bunch of long winded self appreciating nonsense.
> You've never in all of these posts seen where I have said I approved of or disapproved of this Mathews bow because of the name brand. So your basis for saying that I'm a fan boy is crap. Did you in all your years prior complain about bows being too heavy. (Probably) *it's people like you who think your opinion is everything.* And we should listen to you no matter what. Add to that nobody asked you.


Dude, "It's people like you who think their opinion is everything"and I quote. That is exactly what your post was all about. I'm a framing contractor and I lift heavy lumber all day long. The bow I have now is heavy I carry it but i'd rather have a lighter bow in the woods. Got to agree with Predator ,first quote dumb , second quote Dumber.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> Once upon a time things like this might have been funny but dumb posts like that wore thin a long time ago. Maybe we could also get a few more waffle iron jokes . . . 'cause nobody has made that "joke" before.


Oh boy


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

IRISH_11 said:


> I for one am complaining because I have zero interest in laying my hands on a 30" ATA bow. I could give a rat's @#$ about the long riser. The String angle on a 30" ATA is way to steep.


The string angle on this will be much shallower than a 30" ata bow of a couple years ago with smaller cams. 

If you have zero interest, then move along to another thread that interests you. And as for who is calling the shots at Mathews, its the guys who understand that for every guy like you who prefers a longer ATA bow, there are 8-10 weekend warriors who want a short compact bow to hunt with. Its a business and the goal of a business is to sell more stuff. If they made the Halon a 37-40"ATA bow, you'd be all over it but I would not want to buy it, seems way too long for me to hunt with in my stands.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

IRISH_11 said:


> I for one am complaining because I have zero interest in laying my hands on a 30" ATA bow. I could give a rat's @#$ about the long riser. The String angle on a 30" ATA is way to steep.


You do know the purpose of those big cams don't you? I mean, with the reply you gave about your infinite wisdom, you must.
Smh


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

IRISH_11 said:


> Oh boy


Not offended. You'd have to work really hard to offend me. Just a lot of meaningless posts by a lot of guys who think they are witty.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

ridgehunter70 said:


> You do know the purpose of those big cams don't you? I mean, with the reply you gave about your infinite wisdom, you must.
> Smh


Enlighten me.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

cschwanz said:


> The string angle on this will be much shallower than a 30" ata bow of a couple years ago with smaller cams.
> 
> If you have zero interest, then move along to another thread that interests you. And as for who is calling the shots at Mathews, its the guys who understand that for every guy like you who prefers a longer ATA bow, there are 8-10 weekend warriors who want a short compact bow to hunt with. Its a business and the goal of a business is to sell more stuff. If they made the Halon a 37-40"ATA bow, you'd be all over it but I would not want to buy it, seems way too long for me to hunt with in my stands.


Fish on!!!! you've taken the bait hook line and sinker. 

It's funny how people believe what the companies want them to believe. Like I said earlier I have had zero issues with 37" ATA bows and tree stand hunting. I also know hundreds of others who have had zero issues with ATA length when hunting.

The facts are that bow technology hit a wall in 2007 so all the companies can do is fabricate sales pitches. One of which is short ATA bows.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

IRISH_11 said:


> Enlighten me.


There u have it. Another hater that don't know his arse from a hole in the ground. It's pretty simple to one that has any common sense. 
Look at the video of nock on about the review of hoyts new bow on youtube. There, he explains string angle. He even puts it in terms where maybe you could understand. Smh


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

Shot the Halon (6) last night compared to the HTR and New HTX... for speed comparison:

Same Arrow
28" on all 3 bows
61lbs on all 3 bows
All 85%

HTR 247 fps
HTX 257 fps
Halon (6) 275 fps

At 70lbs - 28" - 85% the Halon was 310 fps...

I also at 20yds torqued the hell out of left right and dead - all 3 arrows on the Halon (6) were in the super x. Pretty impressive...


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

no fishin here, too cold. And i get bored easy when i fish. But the giant cams will make the string come off further away than from the center point of the axle.

Ill agree to the sales pitch thing. But for the most part that's ANY industry. Company makes a product, marketing department advertises product, people buy product. If you do a decent job of making the thing, and a great job of marketing the thing, you will sell a lot of the things. If you make a crappy thing but market it well, you'll still sell a good number. If you make a great thing, but can't market it, you wont sell any.


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

Forgot to mention that the Halon also has the smoothest draw of any Mathews I've ever shot. I own Elites and Mathews and it's my opinion this is a pretty cool rig. Somewhat a cross between a HTR and really fast shorter Chill X...


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Radar said:


> Shot the Halon (6) last night compared to the HTR and New HTX... for speed comparison:
> 
> Same Arrow
> 28" on all 3 bows
> ...


must of been some 440gr arrows


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

28" Easton Axis FMJ with 100 grain Montech and Blazers - pretty heavy hunting arrow.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Radar said:


> Shot the Halon (6) last night compared to the HTR and New HTX... for speed comparison:
> 
> Same Arrow
> 28" on all 3 bows
> ...


What weight was the arrow you were shooting? (And I'd love to know how much slower the H7 actually is with that same hunting weight arrow.)
As for the torquing left/right thing (your results @ 20 yards): You were aiming with a peep & sight pin?
I can't imagine I'd even hit my small Rinehart 18-1 target @ 20 yards doing that with my Chill-R. Never even tried, but now I'm going to. (shooting 27 in. mods drawing 27.5 in reality @ around 71 lbs.)


----------



## Brad1ey5wede (Nov 19, 2015)

I shot the bow on Monday and it's no doubt the sweetest bow I've ever shot. I like a short bow, but it doesn't feel like a super short bow. The draw cycle is incredible. Shot the halon and the new no cam side by side and there is minimal difference between the draw cycles. I will certainly be getting one this summer.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Ours came in the shop yesterday. Shoots great. Not a big fan of the weight or wide limbs though. But really dead in the hand and pretty smooth draw. Won't get me to put down my elite impulse 31 but not bad


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

IRISH_11 said:


> Fish on!!!! you've taken the bait hook line and sinker.
> 
> It's funny how people believe what the companies want them to believe. Like I said earlier I have had zero issues with 37" ATA bows and tree stand hunting. I also know hundreds of others who have had zero issues with ATA length when hunting.
> 
> The facts are that bow technology hit a wall in 2007 so all the companies can do is fabricate sales pitches. One of which is short ATA bows.


Shock, bow weight, nock travel, draw, loudness/quietness, bow efficiency are all characteristics that can and will continue to be improved upon.


----------



## hobowhunter (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been a strong Mathews Advocate/shooter for a long time (shot feathermax, ultramax, outback, reezen6.5, z7xtreme) but have been waiting for a while for them to put something better out (longer brace height while maintaining speed) but they're going the other way. The NoCam is stupid slow by todays standards and has even more ridiculous shortened brace heights to go with that. So now you get a really slow and unforgiving bow? NO thanks. Not buying the, "they're the most accurate technology" because they sold that forever with the solocams - that they've now seemed to abandon. I think I'm switching to Elite.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

hobowhunter said:


> I've been a strong Mathews Advocate/shooter for a long time (shot feathermax, ultramax, outback, reezen6.5, z7xtreme) but have been waiting for a while for them to put something better out (longer brace height while maintaining speed) but they're going the other way. The NoCam is stupid slow by todays standards and has even more ridiculous shortened brace heights to go with that. So now you get a really slow and unforgiving bow? NO thanks. Not buying the, "they're the most accurate technology" because they sold that forever with the solocams - that they've now seemed to abandon. I think I'm switching to Elite.


Yea, we know lol. you don't have to post it in 3 (that I've seen) threads haha.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

My main question about this bow and Mathews in general lately is who do they seem to always have an inch shorter brace height to match the speeds other manufacturers are getting? For instance Obsession and Expedition are both advertising speeds in the mid 340's with 7" brace heights and pretty decent draw cycles (maybe they're lying?) where the new Halon needs a 6" brace to match those speeds and the 7" is 10ish fps slower. I don't mean to sound like I'm knocking Mathews at all, I've shot Mathews bows for the past 18 years and I really like them. I was just curious if anyone can shed some light here because it seems like they're beginning to fall behind in the market when there are other smooth drawing shooting bows achieving significantly higher speeds at the same specs.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I find it amusing that some people feel the need to let others know how strong they are, how many hours a day they lift weights or how many heavy objects they lift at work. I get the fact that some people like light bows, others like a little more weight. Weight doesn't bother me, as most of my hunting bows finish out over 7lbs. 

I wonder why the guys who sit around all day eating Cheetos and jelly filled donuts never complain about how heavy a bow is??

SCFox


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

IRISH_11 said:


> Concentric cam technology?????????? Seriously???????? And why in the world would anybody make a bow 30" ATA????????? I've killed numerous deer with my 37" ATA bows for years with no issues. Not sure who is calling the shots at Mathews these days. Whoever it is needs to get a clue.


A lot of people have killed numerous deer with 30" ata bows with no issues as well. They will sell a ton of them so I don't think they need to get a clue to satisfy YOU.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

SCFox said:


> I find it amusing that some people feel the need to let others know how strong they are, how many hours a day they lift weights or how many heavy objects they lift at work. I get the fact that some people like light bows, others like a little more weight. Weight doesn't bother me, as most of my hunting bows finish out over 7lbs.
> 
> *I wonder why the guys who sit around all day eating Cheetos and jelly filled donuts never complain about how heavy a bow is??*
> 
> SCFox


Maybe because they're used to carrying extra weight around???????:wink:


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm still shocked how much people care about what other people like and dislike in a bow.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm still disappointed that nearly every Mathews thread has to turn into a quagmire of stupidity.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i generally do not like mathews bows, especially what they have put out in the past 3 years, but i must say the Halon 6 was the smoothest shooting bow ive shot i think ever...i will be buying it, i love the platform, i love the balanced feeling, and yes if you complain about this bow being heavy you need to hit the weights im sorry, it wasn't heavy at all, it had sights, a stab, rest on it and it felt like i could hold it still for hours....it feels like a tournament bow but with lots of speed.....very nice mathews, they did a good job, i didn't chrono because i don' give a rats ass about IBO or anything, i mainly shoot a recurve so anything above 220 is fast to me...


----------



## TomBee (Sep 3, 2015)

Mathias said:


> I'm still disappointed that nearly every Mathews thread has to turn into a quagmire of stupidity.


giggity giggity :wink:

In all seriousness i shot it for the second time today. Shop had a wake as well so i was able to look at the two. Looked like almost identical limbs and limb pockets to me. And while it is heavier than some bows the wake made the halon feel like a dream. Its growing on me for sure


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i generally do not like mathews bows, especially what they have put out in the past 3 years, but i must say the Halon 6 was the smoothest shooting bow ive shot i think ever...i will be buying it, i love the platform, i love the balanced feeling, and yes if you complain about this bow being heavy you need to hit the weights im sorry, it wasn't heavy at all, it had sights, a stab, rest on it and it felt like i could hold it still for hours....it feels like a tournament bow but with lots of speed.....very nice mathews, they did a good job, i didn't chrono because i don' give a rats ass about IBO or anything, i mainly shoot a recurve so anything above 220 is fast to me...


I suppose you could call it a "complaint". But in my *opinion* they're going the wrong way. We've had sub 4# bows for several years now....I don't think going the other direction is an "improvement". However.....I also wouldn't call it a deal breaker. If I loved the bow I would buy it.

A lot of people would say the same thing if they came out with a 315fps flag ship bow. Does that slower speed matter? Of course not....but it would kinda be going the opposite direction for a lot of folks.

So it doesn't have anything to do with not being able to lift a 4.5# bow. I of course can.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ClintRhodes said:


> I suppose you could call it a "complaint". But in my *opinion* they're going the wrong way. We've had sub 4# bows for several years now....I don't think going the other direction is an "improvement". However.....I also wouldn't call it a deal breaker. If I loved the bow I would buy it.
> 
> A lot of people would say the same thing if they came out with a 315fps flag ship bow. Does that slower speed matter? Of course not....but it would kinda be going the opposite direction for a lot of folks.
> 
> So it doesn't have anything to do with not being able to lift a 4.5# bow. I of course can.


they built an accurate, balanced, smooth shooting bow for high stress situations...thats how i see it, everyone wants a faster, lighter bow, which in my mind means nothing in a deer stand, or ground blind when your shaking and can't hold the bow still if your life depended on it, thats why i see more and more bad shots from speed bows all the time on hunting shows/youtube channels and so forth...mathews builds there bows for hunters not for target practice in your backyard so you can hold the bow in your hand longer than 2 mins without it making you sore


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> they built an accurate, balanced, smooth shooting bow for high stress situations...thats how i see it, everyone wants a faster, lighter bow, which in my mind means nothing in a deer stand, or ground blind when your shaking and can't hold the bow still if your life depended on it, thats why i see more and more bad shots from speed bows all the time on hunting shows/youtube channels and so forth...mathews builds there bows for hunters not for target practice in your backyard so you can hold the bow in your hand longer than 2 mins without it making you sore




I don't care if they want to build 10# bows. I'm sure someone will like it. I'm just explaining why some of us don't like the weight rating.

My bow is 3.9#, fast, smooth, and holds on target great. And I would like it even more if it were lighter  Some folks like em heavier and I think that's great. Glad Mathews listened to everyone asking for heavier bows.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ClintRhodes said:


> I don't care if they want to build 10# bows. I'm sure someone will like it. I'm just explaining why some of us don't like the weight rating.
> 
> My bow is 3.9#, fast, smooth, and holds on target great. And I would like it even more if it were lighter  Some folks like em heavier and I think that's great. Glad Mathews listened to everyone asking for heavier bows.


its not even heavy, i don't see an issue, it holds steadier than every new bow ive shot the past 3 weeks, the carbon defiant was on my list but the Halon shot better in my opinion, i shot a obsession i liked it, but i can't stand the gothic camo on there bows


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> *its not even heavy*, i don't see an issue, it holds steadier than every new bow ive shot the past 3 weeks, the carbon defiant was on my list but the Halon shot better in my opinion, i shot a obsession i liked it, but i can't stand the gothic camo on there bows


Right. Like I said.....not saying it's "heavy". Just saying it's half pound heavier than what I'm used to. And like I also said....it's not a "deal breaker". If I shot it and liked it....I would buy it despite the weight rating. It's just my opinion that they're going the wrong direction with weight is all. I was a fan of the Helim if that tells you anything


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ClintRhodes said:


> Right. Like I said.....not saying it's "heavy". Just saying it's half pound heavier than what I'm used to. And like I also said....it's not a "deal breaker". If I shot it and liked it....I would buy it despite the weight rating. It's just my opinion that they're going the wrong direction with weight is all. I was a fan of the Helim if that tells you anything


the helim was ok, too light of a bow in my opinion  the EZ7 was my favorite, wish i still had that bow


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

hobowhunter said:


> I've been a strong Mathews Advocate/shooter for a long time (shot feathermax, ultramax, outback, reezen6.5, z7xtreme) but have been waiting for a while for them to put something better out (longer brace height while maintaining speed) but they're going the other way. The NoCam is stupid slow by todays standards and has even more ridiculous shortened brace heights to go with that. So now you get a really slow and unforgiving bow? NO thanks. Not buying the, "they're the most accurate technology" because they sold that forever with the solocams - that they've now seemed to abandon. I think I'm switching to Elite.




:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Just finished shooting it. Not heavy by any stretch. Draw cycle is great and speed was 330 w/a 358 grain arrow 29/70. Seems like Mathews has a winner this year


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I'm 13 pages late to this party but it looks like a great bow. The 30" axle to axle is the only thing that'll turn me off.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Q2DEATH said:


> I'm 13 pages late to this party but it looks like a great bow. The 30" axle to axle is the only thing that'll turn me off.


The size of those cams will help with the string angle I would imagine.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Those abnormally large cams just make the bow look not normal. Glad others like them. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## DDPJ (Apr 22, 2013)

Love my Mathews C3, but am in the market for a new toy. When the rumors came out that only 30" ata (I'm 29.5" draw) started looking. Put my order in for the Hoyt Podium X Elite 40 Spiral Pro. Shot the 37 the shop had and the feel was good.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Tipsntails7 said:


> The size of those cams will help with the string angle I would imagine.


Probably but I've just never been stable with such a short bow.


----------



## atv69 (Mar 16, 2010)

I held the Halon and I can't notice any difference in weight from my Faktor to the Halon.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Q2DEATH said:


> Probably but I've just never been stable with such a short bow.


I like a larger ata bow as well, suprised they didn't split the bill and go 32 or 33" ata to catch more guys from each end.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

atv69 said:


> I held the Halon and I can't notice any difference in weight from my Faktor to the Halon.


I guarantee 99% of people couldn't tell the difference unless they new the numbers.


----------



## muleydude (Jun 1, 2012)

I shoot 60 lbs bows but shot the Halon 6 at 70lbs with 85% mods and I could of sworn it was closer to 60 than 70lbs. Very smooth draw and an Elite valley. However, I ordered a Defiant turbo and 34. If the Halon was 33-34" ATA I would of bought a 60 and 70lb. Both with 75% mods(I prefer more holding weight)
The Halon is a heck of a bow and the best Mathews I've shot. They will sell a ton of them.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Tipsntails7 said:


> I like a larger ata bow as well, suprised they didn't split the bill and go 32 or 33" ata to catch more guys from each end.


This would have made much more sense in my opinion. I'd have zero reservations with this bow had they gone that route. I'll still give it a try though as the large cams should help and the 7 looks like a very stable design with the straight riser. We'll see in a month or so when they start hitting dealers.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Tipsntails7 said:


> I like a larger ata bow as well, suprised they didn't split the bill and go 32 or 33" ata to catch more guys from each end.


Maybe that's the plan for next year.


----------



## bbarnett51 (Jun 15, 2002)

ClintRhodes said:


> Right. Like I said.....not saying it's "heavy". Just saying it's half pound heavier than what I'm used to. And like I also said....it's not a "deal breaker". If I shot it and liked it....I would buy it despite the weight rating. It's just my opinion that they're going the wrong direction with weight is all. I was a fan of the Helim if that tells you anything


I tHoughton it was heavy too. It's the first thing I noticed when I picked it up. At 4.6lbs it comes in heavier than most bows in its class. However, I freaking loved it!!!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Q2DEATH said:


> I'm 13 pages late to this party but it looks like a great bow. The 30" axle to axle is the only thing that'll turn me off.


Shoot it. With the large cams it shoots like a longer bow.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I shot the hahalon yesterday it drew like chillX and had the valley & back wall of the PSE Nova. It had speeds and felt like the SQ2. Maybe next year


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

The length thing may have been more of a weight thing than anything?
With a 33 in. ata (unless they made it like the Chill-R using the limbs for additional ATA) the bow would have been a "5 pounder"....

There were a handful of short ATA bows a dozen+ years ago that were weighing in @ just over 3 lbs. Sure, maybe they were light but: They made a great whitetail bow for sub 40 shooting.
And you could load them up with accessories without turning them into heavy bows. That's actually what I miss most about a light bow.... It's not the "naked weight", it's the "finished weight."
With a light bow, you have a lot more room to place the weight where and how you like it to get the feel/balance that suits you best. And of course, the higher the "naked weight" the more mass you may have to add to offset it.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

BrokenLimbs said:


> The length thing may have been more of a weight thing than anything?
> With a 33 in. ata (unless they made it like the Chill-R using the limbs for additional ATA) the bow would have been a "5 pounder"....
> 
> There were a handful of short ATA bows a dozen+ years ago that were weighing in @ just over 3 lbs. Sure, maybe they were light but: They made a great whitetail bow for sub 40 shooting.
> ...


I'm the opposite I like heavy, to Me it means less weight I have to add to get the bow to how I like it.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

griffwar said:


> I'm the opposite I like heavy, to Me it means less weight I have to add to get the bow to how I like it.


If it's in the right place, that works too! But, so many bows have a lot of forward roll (especially when shooting from a tree) and that's something I don't like/shoot well. For me, the z7 was way top heavy & I didn't shoot it well. (Wasn't heavy but it still became a balancing act/challenge for me.) The Chill-R balances nicely/fairly neutral though. And that's what I've been shooting/taking deer with the past two seasons. (I've been on the edge IMO with regards to my shooting with this 6 1/8 b/h bow out @ 30+ yards from a tree in awkward positions.) ~ It's always worked out in my favor, but I'd like to tighten things up a notch. (Hence my interest in the H7.)

I haven't shot/hunted with a stab in years. Decided to add a Bee-Stinger (8 in. w/ 3 oz. on the end) to my Chill-R because of the b/h etc and it's more stable. If I could get back to not needing one on a H7.... That would be a plus for the kind of shooting/hunting I do.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tipsntails7 said:


> The size of those cams will help with the string angle I would imagine.


Are you referring to her avatar? My mistake, I read "n" instead of "m". JK.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I really like the bow dead in the hand really quiet and FAST for these of the draw , they have a winner ! I shot the hoyt defiant 30 and didn't like the draw was smoother on the halon and its way faster ! The htx was very nice also faster than I espected would make a great hunting bow .


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

I shot it this afternoon. The sucker is VERY well balanced, dead in the hand, and VERY quiet. It isn't heavy at all. Draw cycle was a pretty steady weight until the last bit it picks up a bit then gently drops you off in the valley. That was with the 85% rock mods. I'm sure the draw cycle with the 75% would be just a pretty steady draw all the way through to the backwall, which is what I would prefer.

All in all if I planned on upgrading my bow I think I would go with the Halon 5 with the 75% let off. I think it would be a pretty smooth drawing speed bow for that brace height. Mathews definitely has a winner this year.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Ubet28 said:


> I shot the hahalon yesterday it drew like chillX and had the valley & back wall of the PSE Nova. It had speeds and felt like the SQ2. Maybe next year


Good review. This is what we need. Thanks


----------



## tolait (Jan 8, 2009)

rest in peace matt


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my thought.....now I understand how ugly women find men to marry them.....


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't shot one yet but, I might be buying into all the H6 hype... Because, I think I will be retiring the drenalin and buying a H6 this year.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Shot the H6 yesterday and my first impression was I like the new grip. Then, I was thinking where is all this weight everyone is talking about? It was 28/70 and set to max lbs. I don't usually shoot a 70lbr but man, this thing is nice! Couldn't believe the draw cycle. The new camo is awesome. I'm not selling my htr and have never owned 2 bows at a time but looks like Matt has different plans for me this year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## newoutdoorsman (Oct 14, 2015)

I love it! I shot it a few days ago and liked it way more than the no cam. I also robin hooded one at the shop!!!! Great bow, ordered one immediately!!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Just spent some time with the Halon 6 (in comparison to new HTX, Elite Impule 31 and 34 and the Prime Rize).

Really liked a lot of things about the Halon but there are a couple things I didn't and I don't think I'll probably buy one but it was pretty impressive.

Pros
Draw was surprisingly easy for 70# and quite smooth. I could draw that bow all day long.
Held VERY well at full draw (despite balance and back wall items I'll address below)
About as dead as it gets on release - no felt vibration
Quiet - very
Accurate from what I could tell at short range with no sight - was stacking arrows better with this bow than any other - almost ruined one.
Grip - love the flat back grip (but not angle - see below). There is no left right torque in this grip at all - feels great.

Cons
Grip angle - while I love the flat back grip the angle is too low. When you start drawing the bow back the top cam comes toward you unless you use a high wrist grip. I HATE high wrist grips and find them less repeatable
and less accurate. I wondered about vertical travel/tears because of the grip angle and then got back here and saw that Shane confirmed this is an issue with this bow unless you use a high wrist grip. No thanks.
Tuning - didn't learn this from shooting it but from Shane's very detailed tuning and review of the bow. Looks like a major PITA. This and the grip angle are the two negatives that would keep me from buying this bow.
Weight - You feel it and anyone that tells you they can't is smoking something. If I compared it to my loaded bow I wouldn't feel it because it's lighter but when you are shooting a bunch of bare bows side by side the weight
diff is very noticeable
Finish - looks decent but not durable. Demo bow hasn't even been there long and there were already some dings in the finish. Give me kolorfusion any day over the finishes that Mathews and Hoyt use.
Balance - is a little off at brace but feels very good at full draw - would adjust with stabs anyway so no big deal
Back wall - is a bit soft. Pretty solid but there is some give and I'm used to limb stops with a rock hard back wall - there is a noticeable difference

The looks I'm neutral on - looks kind of cool but awfully blocky - couldn't decide if I liked or didn't

Overall a pretty good bow. If it weren't for the tuning and grip angle issues I might have ordered one.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BTW - it was WAY better than the HTX which I didn't like at all (terrible draw cycle and not as good of a valley as the Halon)


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

People say it's a pain to tune from what I learned it's a one time deal getting the spacer's right, after that you never have to do it again. Unlike other bows that every time you change strings you got to start twisting this and that get pre-lean right this cam touching a hair before the other one and so on and so forth. I guess if you like to do something every time you change strings that's alright, I like doing something once and not worry about it anymore! But hey that's just Me!!


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

Predator said:


> Just spent some time with the Halon 6 (in comparison to new HTX, Elite Impule 31 and 34 and the Prime Rize).
> 
> Really liked a lot of things about the Halon but there are a couple things I didn't and I don't think I'll probably buy one but it was pretty impressive.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. 

Just a couple of things, 

Finish I kind of agree with you even though I like the camo I still went with Black, because the Black on my HTR was extremely durable. 

Back wall, IMO it needs to be synched on a draw board not a big deal to do and then it'll be solid.

Overall I find the AVS easy to tune but yeah if you get one that's off might take a little work initially with the top hats but it's a one off. I think what you see with ontarget7 is really the pursuit of perfection, rather than being indicative of difficulty. IMO

The grip is a bit of an unknown I didn't care for the focus so I figured it was worth taking a shot at it, I might wind up with a wood grip we'll see.

It's an interesting design with a lot of departures so yeah I like that you brought this out in your review, it could be awesome, but we don't know for sure how these things will play out.


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought it was an excellent bow. I thought they were suppose to unveil another target/3d type bow, but it would not be available until the ata show.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Predator said:


> Just spent some time with the Halon 6 (in comparison to new HTX, Elite Impule 31 and 34 and the Prime Rize).
> 
> Really liked a lot of things about the Halon but there are a couple things I didn't and I don't think I'll probably buy one but it was pretty impressive.
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention how awfully heavy it was!!!!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Just when I thought Mathews bows couldnt get any worse.. 1 pound heavier than a Hoyt Spyder30.. 4.6lb Halon bare bow? I wish mathews would make a dual cam 3.6lb Heli-m successor. I would buy that bow in a heartbeat.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tiggie_00 said:


> Just when I thought Mathews bows couldnt get any worse.. 1 pound heavier than a Hoyt Spyder30.. 4.6lb Halon bare bow? I wish mathews would make a dual cam 3.6 Helim successor. I would buy that bow in a heartbeat.


Be honest, have you shot the bow? By your first words I might be inclined to say you are nothing but a troll who is trying to justify your purchases by saying negative things about something you have no idea of how it performs. I could be wrong. Please, tell us what the bow felt like (draw,string angle,back wall, etc.) that makes you say Mathews couldn't get worse. Or is my first assumption correct?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bstring said:


> You forgot to mention how awfully heavy it was!!!!!!


No I didn't - read it again. Very heavy for a 30" ATA bow compared to the competition.

I also didn't mention 30" ATA being a negative only because the cams are so big it actually didn't feel all that different from a 32".


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Predator said:


> No I didn't - read it again. Very heavy for a 30" ATA bow compared to the competition.
> 
> I also didn't mention 30" ATA being a negative only because the cams are so big it actually didn't feel all that different from a 32".


Sorry. Didn't read the whole thing.


----------



## Waylon B (Jun 12, 2012)

I stopped by a mathews dealer and shot the halon. I currently shoot a 14' obsession evolution and I gotta say it has got me spoiled. The halon had a horrible draw cycle was no where near as smooth as the obsession. The valley was short and the bow wanted to creep. Im so used to obsessions solid back wall that anything without a good valley and solid feels uncomfortable to shoot. It was very quiet and dead in the hand on the shot though. overall I was let down. Wouldn't trade my 2014 obsession for a halon even though when the halon first came out I thought I would be buying one. After I shot it there is noway.


----------



## Edrod80 (Dec 30, 2013)

It's a great looking bow. My dealer will not get them until February. I can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## bowmadness1984 (Oct 15, 2015)

I shot this bow when it first came out and was skeptical of it ive had a bowmadness xs since it came out love it not getting rid of it shot z7 it wss nice but two long and was really heavy on the top z7 xtreme came out got excited shot it just a lil faster than mine couldnt see upgrading for that then the helim loved it just nothing major or my xs then the creed same deal then the xs identical bows to me really then no cam draw curve to me to harsh then the HALON I was amazed like dang why have I not switched to dual cam oh wait everbody give me false impression bout one when u tie a string on single cam u still have to set up all over again me myself I like this bow ive stopped and shot 4 times now I can actually say its the first bow since the q series mathews has put out that has suited me and thats what a bow is it has to fit u and your style your body size and your ability so if youre interested in this bow shoot it and you decide im impressed but u may not be


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

bowmadness1984 said:


> I shot this bow when it first came out and was skeptical of it ive had a bowmadness xs since it came out love it not getting rid of it shot z7 it wss nice but two long and was really heavy on the top z7 xtreme came out got excited shot it just a lil faster than mine couldnt see upgrading for that then the helim loved it just nothing major or my xs then the creed same deal then the xs identical bows to me really then no cam draw curve to me to harsh then the HALON I was amazed like dang why have I not switched to dual cam oh wait everbody give me false impression bout one when u tie a string on single cam u still have to set up all over again me myself I like this bow ive stopped and shot 4 times now I can actually say its the first bow since the q series mathews has put out that has suited me and thats what a bow is it has to fit u and your style your body size and your ability so if youre interested in this bow shoot it and you decide im impressed but u may not be


Woah...


----------



## chilly2031 (Jan 7, 2015)

It's incredible. Got mine yesterday .









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice Chilly, it looks great. Loving that new camo in pics, can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

chilly2031 said:


> It's incredible. Got mine yesterday .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a looker!
nice!!!


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

jmack73 said:


> After setting one up I can tell you it has a Rock Solid back wall and is plenty fast with a hunting set-up. The draw has a little bump and nice valley and pretty much locks back with you so there's no feeling of take off at all. Bow is smooth at the release but a little top heavy but I didn't put a stab on her so that may fix that. There's no kick to it either


That sounds like my SBXT. I may have to try one of these out.


----------



## dhutch (Feb 20, 2007)

Shot the 6 yesterday @ 70 with 75 let off; all I have to say is I know what my Christmas present to myself is going to be this year.... now for the waiting game...


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

griffwar said:


> People say it's a pain to tune from what I learned it's a one time deal getting the spacer's right, after that you never have to do it again. Unlike other bows that every time you change strings you got to start twisting this and that get pre-lean right this cam touching a hair before the other one and so on and so forth. I guess if you like to do something every time you change strings that's alright, I like doing something once and not worry about it anymore! But hey that's just Me!!




Griff...on the spacer issue...why doesn't Mathews check the bow after the building process?

It just seems a bit lazy on Mathews part, that they are shipping new bows out that are not setup with the correct spacers in the correct location. 

If I'm putting down a grand on a new bow, I should not have to tear it down and change the spacers around just to get the bow to tune to the correct center shot location.

Before a new Halon leaves Mathews, the spacers should be in their proper location...sb


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Waylon B said:


> I stopped by a mathews dealer and shot the halon. I currently shoot a 14' obsession evolution and I gotta say it has got me spoiled. The halon had a horrible draw cycle was no where near as smooth as the obsession. The valley was short and the bow wanted to creep. Im so used to obsessions solid back wall that anything without a good valley and solid feels uncomfortable to shoot. It was very quiet and dead in the hand on the shot though. overall I was let down. Wouldn't trade my 2014 obsession for a halon even though when the halon first came out I thought I would be buying one. After I shot it there is noway.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm in the same situation as you however I really liked the draw of the halon. At 65 it was really nice at 70 it seemed to be different. It has a different draw cycle than the evo but a days worth of shooting you wouldn't even notice it.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

sittingbull said:


> Griff...on the spacer issue...why doesn't Mathews check the bow after the building process?
> 
> It just seems a bit lazy on Mathews part, that they are shipping new bows out that are not setup with the correct spacers in the correct location.
> 
> ...


Same as any company things do slip through, as I said the majority of people will not have a issue. Why don't Hoyt are other companies adjust the yokes on there bows to make sure there center shot? Are put pre-lean in are make sure one cam it hitting a touch before the other? Like I said if you do have to mess with the top hats which I doubt will happen for 99 percent of the people who buy the bow it's a one time process!!


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

IRISH_11 said:


> why in the world would anybody make a bow 30" ATA????????? I've killed numerous deer with my 37" ATA bows for years with no issues. Not sure who is calling the shots at Mathews these days. Whoever it is needs to get a clue.


What's wrong with a 30" ATA bow? I've killed scores of deer, some turkey and dozens of groundhogs, a few rabbits, squirrels and even some yotes with my DXT. 

And I think they have a clue, they do pretty well


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought the rize and defiant where both better choices. The halon was top heavy, heavy physically and the grip was awkward. The draw cycle was fairly easy but dumped into the valley pretty hard. I shot a lot of bows messing around yesterday and I have got to say there are lot of choices out there better then the halon.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

My comments sound harsh but if I was buying a mathews it would be a no cam. The no cam was balanced better and the draw was a bit stiffer up front but didn't have the dump into the valley. There are some nice bows out this year.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I shot one at 30 and it didn't dump at all ! Usually on those speeds bows they dump pretty hard at the max draw length . Shot the new elite quite a bit and it dumped a lot harder than the halon did ! I really think the halon has a great draw cycle , super quiet as a lot of people have said its a winner !


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

thebeav said:


> The halon was top heavy, heavy physically and the grip was awkward. The draw cycle was fairly easy but dumped into the valley pretty hard. I shot a lot of bows messing around yesterday and I have got to say there are lot of choices out there better then the halon.


Can you suggest some? I'm looking for a 30-31" ATA, smooth drawing (shoulder issues), with a solid back wall, 6 or 7 inch brace height will do. Bow can weigh 4 lbs but must be quiet and dead in the hand.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Doebuster said:


> I shot one at 30 and it didn't dump at all ! Usually on those speeds bows they dump pretty hard at the max draw length . Shot the new elite quite a bit and it dumped a lot harder than the halon did ! I really think the halon has a great draw cycle , super quiet as a lot of people have said its a winner !


I am also in the market shorter ata bow dead in hand 340s ibo smooth drawing solid backwall please share the bows that fit this yesterday? Thanks in advance


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

thebeav said:


> I thought the rize and defiant where both better choices. The halon was top heavy, heavy physically and the grip was awkward. The draw cycle was fairly easy but dumped into the valley pretty hard. I shot a lot of bows messing around yesterday and I have got to say there are lot of choices out there better then the halon.


I could not disagree more. The halon to me is fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyTeam (Oct 6, 2013)

DV1 said:


> What's wrong with a 30" ATA bow? I've killed scores of deer, some turkey and dozens of groundhogs, a few rabbits, squirrels and even some yotes with my DXT.
> 
> And I think they have a clue, they do pretty well


DXT club checking in!


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like a beast! I like the new riser design, simple yet effective. The cut outs remind me of some of mathews older classic bows like the drenalin or the dxt yet futuristic. Ata is a bit short for us tall folks but I heard the string angle isn't too bad though cause the cams tower over the axles.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

The prime ion hoyt defiant and Pse decree and inertia are all better for me for one reason or another. I have shot all of these bows and like I said if it was me and I was a Mathews man I would buy the no cam it was stiffer up front but smooth on the back end and the balance and felt vibe and noise was better on it imho.


----------



## SwampBuck531 (Sep 10, 2014)

Didint care for the riser shot nice


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

I shot the Halon 6 yesterday. Impressed with the new grip. Although the grip was an improvement on the HTR last year the new grip on the Halon is completely satisfactory. It balanced well for me; think I could shoot it w/o a stabilizer and it would negate the additional weight, especially when hunting. Like the NoCam last year I felt no hint of feedback at the shot, and it was super quiet. The riser was a little beefy but finish was nice.

Until you see it in person you cannot appreciate how wide the split limbs are, much wider than the HTX or the HTR. 

If I had guessed what the IBO rating for this bow was after I had shot it I would have told you about 330 to 335. I had no trouble or hitch getting it back, it fell nicely to the cable stops and held there with ease. It would make a good hunting bow.


----------



## chilly2031 (Jan 7, 2015)

Halon has already started eating my arrows.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MIBHUNTER (Jan 8, 2012)

I shot the 6 today and I was impressed. Nice smooth draw, good back wall, fast, and holds well. Its very quiet too. I normally don't like shorter ata bows but this one just feels like a longer bow. Not sure if it is the long riser or the big cams or maybe both, but it holds like a longer ata bow.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

chilly2031 said:


> Halon has already started eating my arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That halon is a shooter , mathews hit a home run with this bow !


----------



## progolferv1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Doebuster said:


> That halon is a shooter , mathews hit a home run with this bow !



this


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

griffwar said:


> Same as any company things do slip through, as I said the majority of people will not have a issue. Why don't Hoyt are other companies adjust the yokes on there bows to make sure there center shot? Are put pre-lean in are make sure one cam it hitting a touch before the other? Like I said if you do have to mess with the top hats which I doubt will happen for 99 percent of the people who buy the bow it's a one time process!!


You don't have to tear the bow apart to twist a yoke cable.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

highwaynorth said:


> You don't have to tear the bow apart to twist a yoke cable.


Yeah but once is all you will ever have to do it, unlike other bows where you have to do it every time you change strings. A one time thing versus a every time time thing, I do believe I will take the one time thing! But hey that's just Me I want to shoot not mess with twisting this and that to reset My center shot. Just get the bow back in specs and not worry about twisting stuff to reset center shot. Like I said, most people will not even have to do it!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

All the specs are great except for the ridiculous weight.


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> All the specs are great except for the ridiculous weight.



4.55 lbs. Most aluminum bows these days are 4.0-4.5. This bow is incredibly stable and you don't have to load it down with front/back stabilizers.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

doecollector said:


> 4.55 lbs. Most aluminum bows these days are 4.0-4.5. This bow is incredibly stable and you don't have to load it down with front/back stabilizers.


4.5 lbs is very heavy. There are plenty of aluminum bows around 3.7 and 4 lbs.


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> 4.5 lbs is very heavy. There are plenty of aluminum bows around 3.7 and 4 lbs.



I guess 8 ounces makes a compound very heavy. There is also something to be said about a heavy bow with more mass weight.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> 4.5 lbs is very heavy.


False


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Stopped by the pro shop, put my hands on the Halon 6, didn't take the time to shoot it though. Looks nice, I like the weight of the riser, the overall width was surprising to me, she's a bit portly. I think I'll keep my Chill R for a while as I like the longer ATA.


----------



## jeremy t (Jun 9, 2015)

I shot the halon 6 on 11-25. It's smooth and faster than my chill r or vector 32. 318' with a29" draw and 385 grain arrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy t (Jun 9, 2015)

I will be keeping my chill r. The halon 6 is a nice bow though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going to sell my Defiant 30 because of my Defiant Turbo and the Halon 6. It is a sweet bow for sure!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

jeremy t said:


> I will be keeping my chill r. The halon 6 is a nice bow though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I've come the same conclusion based on all I've read here. Besides, the Chill-R is a nice shooting bow with plenty of mod options to boot!
Keeping mine for another year & excited about finding a 70# LH Carbon Defiant I can try. ~ And if I don't really get wowed with that bow, not spending any $ on bows.
Besides, I really like the focus grip which shoots well with a low wrist on the Chill-R. Not really a great combo (so I'm told) with the 2016 Halon's.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Predator said:


> Just spent some time with the Halon 6 (in comparison to new HTX, Elite Impule 31 and 34 and the Prime Rize).
> 
> Really liked a lot of things about the Halon but there are a couple things I didn't and I don't think I'll probably buy one but it was pretty impressive.
> 
> ...


Hard to tune?? I've had 2 Wakes, which have the same cam system. If the bow tunes a bit to the left or right, its a simple swap of bushings. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy t (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm shooting 302' with 28.5 draw and 71#. 400grain arrow and 80 or 85% let off mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy t (Jun 9, 2015)

That's with my chill r


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

whack n stack said:


> Hard to tune?? I've had 2 Wakes, which have the same cam system. If the bow tunes a bit to the left or right, its a simple swap of bushings.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Yeah I keep trying to tell people that but someone on here made it sound like it was so hard to do!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

griffwar said:


> Yeah I keep trying to tell people that but someone on here made it sound like it was so hard to do!


It's like all bows. I've swapped spacers on new PSE and Hoyt bows. It's no big deal.

These companies can't check every bow...it's not cost effective, unless we want to pay more.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

seiowabow said:


> funny stuff! I shoot a prime impact and a wake, both loaded with heavy stabs. I picked up the Halon and thought it was light!


Me too!


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I just shot the htx and halon 6 yesterday. I can say from looking at specs and reading here i thought the bow was gonna be heavy too! But soon as i held it. Wow. Not heavy at all! Very manageable. It draws nice but for me stacks towards the end of the draw cycle. Both bows were set way long for me and set around 60lbs. Very easy to draw just stacks at the end a bit before hitting back wall. At least it did for me. I honestly thought the htx drew better. I like the consistency all the way back better than hard towards the end.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

I shoot the 6 a couple weeks ago. I don't care for it not close to what a prefer in a bow. IMO it's a boat anker. Won't be buying a Mathews this year.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Another weakling that whines about 4 and a half pound.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

The halon is the real deal ! The tech at the shot eyeballed the rest ,bullet hole first shot ! What's so hard about that ? It's smoking fast for how easy the draw cycle is , its smoother than any other speed bow I've ever shot !


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

Richard932 said:


> I shoot the 6 a couple weeks ago. I don't care for it not close to what a prefer in a bow. IMO it's a boat anker. Won't be buying a Mathews this year..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Boat what? It weighs as much as your chillx. Are you that weak? LOL


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

Doebuster said:


> The halon is the real deal ! The tech at the shot eyeballed the rest ,bullet hole first shot ! What's so hard about that ? It's smoking fast for how easy the draw cycle is , its smoother than any other speed bow I've ever shot !


Its because of the review of one person who says the grip is an issue. I bought one yesterday and it tuned perfect with the cam lean and cam timing just right. The grip is awesome. Great bow! Don't believe everything you read on here.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Richard932 said:


> I shoot the 6 a couple weeks ago. I don't care for it not close to what a prefer in a bow. IMO it's a boat anker. Won't be buying a Mathews this year..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Funny, I didn't find it heavy at all, but I'm shooting an HTR currently. Could be in my head but it felt considerably lighter than my HTR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

mm1615 said:


> Its because of the review of one person who says the grip is an issue. I bought one yesterday and it tuned perfect with the cam lean and cam timing just right. The grip is awesome. Great bow! Don't believe everything you read on here.


Yep same guy made it sound like a major chore to swap top hats around! Yet on his Hoyt review swapping shims around he had no problem? I have found swapping top hats around is a lot easier than individual shims!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

griffwar said:


> Yep same guy made it sound like a major chore to swap top hats around! Yet on his Hoyt review swapping shims around he had no problem? I have found swapping top hats around is a lot easier than individual shims!


The top hats are a piece of cake for sure.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

itr2000 said:


> I just shot the htx and halon 6 yesterday. I can say from looking at specs and reading here i thought the bow was gonna be heavy too! But soon as i held it. Wow. Not heavy at all! Very manageable. It draws nice but for me stacks towards the end of the draw cycle. Both bows were set way long for me and set around 60lbs. Very easy to draw just stacks at the end a bit before hitting back wall. At least it did for me. I honestly thought the htx drew better. I like the consistency all the way back better than hard towards the end.


That sounds about right if you are shooting one quite a bit longer than your customary drawlength. I would surmise that the difference in DL would make it seem like it was stacking more at the back end.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Schartzy (Jul 28, 2008)

So has anyone actually shot one yet? Have always shot Mathews (SwB, Reez, Z7) ready to make the next switch. As seems with most shooters, the Helium was cheapened to save weight. Have not shot the HDR or the Halon yet. Would love to have feedback from people that have shot both.


----------



## Schartzy (Jul 28, 2008)

Bowtech and Elite are making quality bows, not sure I'm ready to make the shift of to a new "name" but ready for a high quality bow. thoughts?


----------



## AnnualRye (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm trading my Chill-R in for a Halon 6 or 7, if that says anything. I love my Chill-R, probably my favorite bow to date. But after shooting the Halon I couldn't find one thing wrong with it. Shot without a stabilizer and the bow just sat in my hand post shot. Draw cycle is smooth all the way through, with a little hump at the end before rolling over into the valley into a firm backwall. I have a 29" draw so I'm going to try the 7 when my shop gets it in before pulling the trigger, but out of the Defiant 34, Defiant Turbo, and the Halon 6 that I shot, the Halon had a decided advantage in my opinion.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Schartzy said:


> Bowtech and Elite are making quality bows, not sure I'm ready to make the shift of to a new "name" but ready for a high quality bow. thoughts?


My first Mathews was a Conquest followed by a SBXT then a Z7 (currently shooting) so I've been shooting Mathews for a long time because I like the way they feel and shoot. With that said, I had every intention of jumping ship this year and going a different direction because I haven't been impressed with their latest offerings and they didn't offer much over a 30" draw. The Halon, however, has my attention. If it really feels like a 33-34" ata bow and draws as nice as everyone is claiming, I'll probably be staying with Mathews after all. I'll probably wait until the 7 comes out before I go shoot one because that's the one I'll probably go with.


----------



## Schartzy (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks to those of you with positive info.


----------



## mudd32 (Jan 4, 2014)

In one word...ORGASMIC!!!!


----------



## Peky (Jul 29, 2013)

I hate the waffle Thats why I switch to hoyt And just try whats the hoyt about But I am definitly buying the halon for sure


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

thebeav said:


> My comments sound harsh but if I was buying a mathews it would be a no cam. The no cam was balanced better and the draw was a bit stiffer up front but didn't have the dump into the valley. There are some nice bows out this year.



Sorry Dude, I have shot both these bows and your comments don't line up with what I've found to be true. The Halon doesn't really drop, it feels more like a transition. The HTR\HTX will have more of a "drop" feel to it. On another note for those interested in the HTX. With my target arrow, 360 gr, the HTX shot 307 fps which dispels the idea that the HTX is a slow bow. This was at 29"/70 lbs. Not to shabby for a hunting bow. The Halon 6 did 322 fps with the same arrow.


----------



## hammer2017 (May 2, 2015)

My buddy just bought one and it shoots great but the only thing we have seen to be a problem is that the serving that comes off of the top cam comes down really far and with it being 30" ata your peep will tend to be higher and at first at my friends draw length the peep would have had to been where the serving was. i mean we fixed it and came down a half inch in draw but all in all the thing shoots great and have nothing else to complain about it.


----------



## pokem (Apr 27, 2015)

I shot the H6 and a couple of carbon Hoyts the other day. I own bowtechs and I have to say the draw and hold on the H6 is sweet but the new cabon hoyts feels better in hand and the shorter ata hoyt was an arrow stacker.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Well as usual...no consensus.....Because everybody has a different view....and that's ok...my view...short, clunky, ugly, BUT smooth....


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I intend on shooting the H 7 hopefully at some point being a lefty. However what I don't understand is why one would opt for the H6 as opposed to the chiller. I read all the reviews, and the chiller has a better finish from what I've read. It also has a more elaborate riser cut out pattern which is most likely costly to produce. It's also a little lighter in weight. Add this to being more configurable given the rock mod options, and a touch more brace. Plus one thing I really like about the chiller is balance. Unlike many Matthew's it doesn't have a ton of forward roll. Not having an opportunity to shoot it, I'm just going on what I know and what I've read.


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

I have had my Halon 6 a few days & it's sweet. Set it nock level & 13/16 centershot & bullets in paper & bare shafts right on at 20yds. Still keeping my no cam but am not regretting selling my monster wake to get this one.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Where are your guys center shot ending up? In line with the stabilizer from the too or slightly out? Thanks

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Shot it. Liked it. All the things that describe the process of how the bow feels during the shot will be left out. Not buying one.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Shot it and also liked it a lot but with one issue

Pros:
Fit and finish is great
Cool but odd looking
Great grip
Smooth Easy Draw Cycle for speeds
Dead and super quiet
Held stable at full draw

Cons:
Super top heavy

I wish they would have made this bow on the HTR riser I might buy one, but I don't know if I can get over the riser balance
I would have preferred the lighter HTR riser with this cam system
I'll return to the shop when the Halon 7 is out and reconsider


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

The halon is big and clunky, but even so, I like the looks a lot and I have NEVER been a Mathews guy. And it is heavy, but that darn thing feels and shoots great. I know the halon 6 will have sales through the roof. Not sure on the 5 or 7. probably 7 more than 5, but a super good bow out of Mathews this year.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

blance7 said:


> The halon is big and clunky, but even so, I like the looks a lot and I have NEVER been a Mathews guy. And it is heavy, but that darn thing feels and shoots great. I know the halon 6 will have sales through the roof. Not sure on the 5 or 7. probably 7 more than 5, but a super good bow out of Mathews this year.


Possibly the #1 contradictory & confusing statement of the day! "big, clunky, heavy..... but feels great" (in back to back sentences no less) 
It really makes me wonder. I never heard descriptions like this when any of the the Chill series bows were introduced. In the past, I really never cared for Mathews bows either. But the Chill-R "hooked me." (on that one specific bow at least)

I think the 7 actually has the best chance of being a "hot seller" since the Chill-R is still in the lineup and these are hunting bows. (As a result, the 7 seems to be the most practical/relevant addition to their lineup, IMO.)


----------



## bigbuck22 (Nov 29, 2011)

I upgraded from a Z7, the past few years haven't really interested me, but the Halon 6 fits me perfect. It's quiet, has a very smooth and consistent draw, and virtually no hand shock whatsoever. It shoots like a 33-34" ATA bow and its performing right at IBO for me. I have mine set at 29/68, shooting 305-306 with a 420 grain arrow. Tested 5 arrows, 2 were at 305 and 3 at 306. I'm very please all the way around, it's a keeper.


----------



## CDelattre32 (Oct 13, 2015)

bigbuck22 said:


> I upgraded from a Z7, the past few years haven't really interested me, but the Halon 6 fits me perfect. It's quiet, has a very smooth and consistent draw, and virtually no hand shock whatsoever. It shoots like a 33-34" ATA bow and its performing right at IBO for me. I have mine set at 29/68, shooting 305-306 with a 420 grain arrow. Tested 5 arrows, 2 were at 305 and 3 at 306. I'm very please all the way around, it's a keeper.


sick lookin bow buddy


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I have to agree. Your bow definitely has the look. I will have to at least shoot the H7!
Noticed you also shoot a Copper John. Looks like you have a lot more low light filament on yours than on mine.


----------



## JimD215 (Jan 14, 2011)

I happened to be in the shop by me a couple of weeks ago and shot the Halon 6. I am a Bowtech guy but must say I was highly impressed. Very smooth draw cycle, very little hump to it and it held easy with no tendancy to take off. Absolutely no hand shock or vibration. 3 shots without a sight and all were within an inch of one another. May have to make a switch.


----------



## ahhshoot (Feb 22, 2012)

I too abandoned my Hoyt roots for the Halon 6...wasn't planning to but I tested one at my shop and it fit like a glove. I bought it right then and there. I never considered a 30" ATA bow but this one doesn't feel so short when being shot. I was very surprised at the velocity as well, not that I am one to chase FPS but it is nice to have it if the bow is still shootable. I'm about 3 weeks in to my Halon and so far so good.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ahhshoot said:


> I too abandoned my Hoyt roots for the Halon 6...wasn't planning to but I tested one at my shop and it fit like a glove. I bought it right then and there. I never considered a 30" ATA bow but this one doesn't feel so short when being shot. I was very surprised at the velocity as well, not that I am one to chase FPS but it is nice to have it if the bow is still shootable. I'm about 3 weeks in to my Halon and so far so good.


What Hoyt were you shooting prior to this H6?


----------



## ahhshoot (Feb 22, 2012)

BrokenLimbs said:


> What Hoyt were you shooting prior to this H6?


My last 3 were the Carbon Element (traded it because I didn't like the string angle at full draw), Vector 35 (Loved it, RKT cams were a little creepy though), and the Nitrum 34 (Loved that one too, can't really say anything bad about it except mine came in below IBO which was odd since most of my previous Hoyts met or exceeded). I have always liked Hoyts but the Halon felt like an excellent balance for a hunting bow. I'm not going to claim I can shoot as tight of groups as a 34 or 35" target bow, because it's not as stable and requires a little more focus, but basically everything about it has exceeded my expectations so far. If I were to get back into 3d or any kind of target shooting I would use something more dedicated to that, but for a hunting bow, this thing is the cat's meow.


----------



## hosscat 50 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am on board with this halon. Went to the shop yesterday to try it out and couldn't put it down. Extremely impressed with this bow overall...more than anything I think it is just freaky quite. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Possibly the #1 contradictory & confusing statement of the day! "big, clunky, heavy..... but feels great" (in back to back sentences no less)
> It really makes me wonder. I never heard descriptions like this when any of the the Chill series bows were introduced. In the past, I really never cared for Mathews bows either. But the Chill-R "hooked me." (on that one specific bow at least)
> 
> I think the 7 actually has the best chance of being a "hot seller" since the Chill-R is still in the lineup and these are hunting bows. (As a result, the 7 seems to be the most practical/relevant addition to their lineup, IMO.)


Well let me clarify I meant that it looks clunky, wide, and big..and yeah it is heavy...but at full draw, it feels great and through out the shot. Draw is great as well. So get off your high horse, quit trolling, and leave my opinion alone..I was giving the bow some props.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

blance7 said:


> Well let me clarify I meant that it looks clunky, wide, and big..and yeah it is heavy...but at full draw, it feels great and through out the shot. Draw is great as well. So get off your high horse, quit trolling, and leave my opinion alone..I was giving the bow some props.


Lighten up blance7. I was amused. Point is: There wasn't such a wide diversity of opinions when the previous bows (Chills) were released. (There certainly was with the "no cam" bows though.) Trolling lol? I was merely responding to your review because it was contradictory in nature. And all these reviews do make me wonder about this 2016 release, not wondering about you. Oh, and I wasn't attacking your opinions either. Just not my style. FWIW: When you shoot leftie, you have to do a lot of research/reading and ask a lot of questions. Because the LH bows are not that common. (at least not around here)

Honestly, I'm interested in shooting the H7 because of the added brace. What concerns me is that I've read the bow (due to design/balance) is not overly fond of the focus grip due to it "not liking a low wrist grip." (Presumably that's why the focus is not the stock grip?) And I shoot the focus grip well with my Chill-R, but I'm always looking for more forgiveness/brace.


----------



## bigbuck22 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks!! Not all about looks, but I think it turned out great.


----------



## bigbuck22 (Nov 29, 2011)

BrokenLimbs said:


> I have to agree. Your bow definitely has the look. I will have to at least shoot the H7!
> Noticed you also shoot a Copper John. Looks like you have a lot more low light filament on yours than on mine.


I've had this copper John about 4 years now. It's a great sight, I like it better than my spot hogg's. It originally had 6 pins, I removed 2. All micro adjustments and has the fiber wrap. Little heavy but built like a tank.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a real nice looking rig bigbuck22! Oops just realized already said that I must really like it.

And it sure looks like that sight has some very bright pins in low light without needing a light! I sure wish my Copper John had as much fiber wrap as yours does.


----------



## Drewjr92 (Oct 5, 2015)

I shot the 6, and honestly it feels like a longer ATA than 30 when it is in your hand. I have no preference on bow manufacturer and all i look for in a bow is being smooth. The halon definitely is smooth! to me I felt the draw cycle of the no cam with a little extra speed, and a better more solid back wall when shooting the bow. Its on my xmas list!


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

tolait said:


> rest in peace matt


Jesus Christ !!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Got to shoot a 6 today. Just as quiet or quieter than the HTR. no vibe. No real jump at the shot. I'd say the bow maxed at 70lbs felt more like a 66lbs bow. Draw was smooth. I really liked it. You probably would not need a stabilizer on one. It felt heavy duty. It really feels like it looks. I want to see what BT releases. On the fence about the halon. I'd like to have seen something a bit longer ATA but the cams on that thing are huge. 

Overall it is gonna be a good hunting bow. Mainly because how darn quiet it is.


----------



## BARBWIRE (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks good with a set of Barbwire on it!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweet...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

So I shot the Halon6 tonight for a good 40 arrows or so, and It hurts me to say that it is one of the nicest drawing and shooting bows I've ever personally shot.. The only negative thing I have to say about it is that, to me it does still feel like a 30" ATA bow, which isn't my cup of brew... But with that being said, I shot a maxed out 70#er and it felt like drawing a 65# bow, maybe less, and I got zero vibration at the shot without a stab.. No hump at all, very smooth.... This is the first Mathews bow ever that I have actually enjoyed shooting and liked the looks of, if it was 3 or 4 inches longer it very well may have been my first that I've owned... Maybe lol..... In all seriousness though, very well done Mathews, you've impressed me.. And I thought that would NEVER happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> well done Mathews, you've impressed me.. And I thought that would NEVER happen


Same thing happened to in the spring of 2014 with their 33 ATA 70# Chill-R which has large cams too. Very FUN bow to shoot and I've done well with it in the woods on whitetail. (I'm not a huge fan of Mathews, but I really liked that one particular bow.) The Halon's look nice and are very intriguing, especially the H7.... But I can't justify making a switch. Then again, I haven't shot any of the new bows yet. (leftie)


----------



## jsb85 (Nov 21, 2015)

trucker3573 said:


> Is this all Mathews is offering for 16?? If so one of the lamest releases of 16. 30 inch is of no interest what so ever. I wish more people would spend some true time with bows a little longer in length and realize the benefits.


Go start a cry baby thread. Drink your Haterade somewhere else.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I checked the Halon's out the past weekend. Very nice bows, great finish, smooth drawing, and they don't feel as short as they look. It must be the giant cams, and short limbs, which I would think would be almost indestructible. The short limbs should be very, very strong, without the problems others have with splinters, or breaking. BUT, I did see one , actually two things I didn't like. The plastic yokes shouldn't be on a bow that costs this much. I have seen some of these break in half, but they were on 80# bows. Otherwise I think this bow will be a good one, a little longer ATA would make it a little more desirable for some, but would slow it down a lot. Cheers--BB


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I went after the HTX since i really loved the HTR last year but I just wasn't ready to replace my Z7 that I've had for 5 years. Then, after shooting the HTX at the shop, which I liked, I tried the Halon 6. I haven't been into a speed bow mind since the 90's..lol....but daaaaaamn...the Halon felt great. Like others the 70# felt like around 65#. The draw cycle was not what I expected. Smooth as could be. Zero shock. I was sold. Black tactical now on order. Now the Defiant is also sweet, and if I hadn't had several hoyts in the 90s I'd probably be more apt to go that direction same with the elites, bowtechs, and PSE's that i've had. They all make a great bow at some point. Maybe in another 5 years, I'll be shooting who knows what....probably a Xbow lol.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Dextee said:


> ........Maybe in another 5 years, I'll be shooting who knows what....probably a Xbow lol.


I hear ya!.... In my case, it's my age talking though, lol/col.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

PSR II said:


> Jesus Christ !!


Is my Lord and Savior 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine Too!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too ! Praise the lord , has anybody shot a halon 7 yet !


----------



## chilly2031 (Jan 7, 2015)

Got tired of waiting for Axion to release stabilizers in Lost camo XD so I got a black one today.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Dud compared to whats out there. super dissapointed. htr rocks though


----------



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

dbow said:


> Dud compared to whats out there. super dissapointed. htr rocks though


I'm really surprised by your comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

dbow said:


> Dud compared to whats out there. super dissapointed. htr rocks though


Your one of the few that feel that way, majority rave about it, except the Mathews Haters who would hate the best bow ever made just because it had a Mathews logo on it.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

griffwar said:


> Your one of the few that feel that way, majority rave about it, except the Mathews Haters who would hate the best bow ever made just because it had a Mathews logo on it.


All my bows are mathews. The halon is bulky, too short and way too top heavy compared to other mathews bows. I shot it against an elite, htr, wake and pse. It came in last.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

dbow said:


> All my bows are mathews. The halon is bulky, too short and way too top heavy compared to other mathews bows. I shot it against an elite, htr, wake and pse. It came in last.


I did not call you a hater just said you were in the minority when it came to your opinion on the Halon.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

I've owned mostly Mathews since 1998 (MQ-1) While it's still early in the Romance…I feel Halon may be best Bow I've ever shot! It is heavy…but I've been shooting compounds since 1975…sure seems like this bow is lighter than many I've shot??? Halon is Fast…Quiet…Smooth…and hard to explain it feels great at Full Draw! 

Everyone is different…but it is a great bow!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Regohio said:


> I've owned mostly Mathews since 1998 (MQ-1) While it's still early in the Romance…I feel Halon may be best Bow I've ever shot! It is heavy…but I've been shooting compounds since 1975…sure seems like this bow is lighter than many I've shot??? Halon is Fast…Quiet…Smooth…and hard to explain it feels great at Full Draw!
> 
> Everyone is different…but it is a great bow!


Amen!!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Regohio said:


> I've owned mostly Mathews since 1998 (MQ-1) While it's still early in the Romance…I feel Halon may be best Bow I've ever shot! It is heavy…but I've been shooting compounds since 1975…sure seems like this bow is lighter than many I've shot??? Halon is Fast…Quiet…Smooth…and hard to explain it feels great at Full Draw!
> 
> Everyone is different…but it is a great bow!


How heavy is it compared to say the Z7 Extreme or Helium? I haven't shot a Mathews since these two


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

It feels significantly heavier to me. But not to the point where I wouldn't own one. The weight is a factor in how dead it feels on the shot I belive.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

What is the length from top of upper cam to bottom of lower cam? I don't have a dealer nearby to check. It looks to me from pictures that the overall height of the Halon is similar to other 32" ATA bows.


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

Adamsdjr said:


> What is the length from top of upper cam to bottom of lower cam? I don't have a dealer nearby to check. It looks to me from pictures that the overall height of the Halon is similar to other 32" ATA bows.


I remember someone saying 35 1/2" out to out


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Just ordered mine yesterday after shooting it one last time to make sure its the bow for me. I had some trouble deciding between it and the new Elite Impulse 34. Completely different draw cycles, but both really nice bows. I look forward to its arrival.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Sweet. I had to shoot it again several times at #70 just to see what that felt like. Im not sure ill keep it there or #65 like ive been shooting for several years. It is smooth for sure and rock solid, dead in the hand and quiet. Love it. "Supposedly" the tactical will be in around end of January.....i wont hold my breath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

I just shot one yesterday nothing but a wb on it. I shot it at 70lbs and thought it was a great drawing bow. And I don't understand the heavy comments. How is 4.6lbs heavy if I had an extra 1k I'd own one.


----------

